# WWE Draft Discussion Thread 25/4/2011



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

All discussion for the WWE Draft will occur in this thread, any other threads made will be closed immediately.



> *WWE 2011 WWE® DRAFT TAKES OVER MONDAY NIGHT RAW, Monday, APRIL 25 AT 9/8c*
> 
> The entire roster of WWE Superstars and Divas will take part in the 2011 WWE Draft next week, April 25, on MONDAY NIGHT RAW live on USA Network at 9/8c.
> 
> In a thrilling night of television, all WWE Superstars and Divas, including WWE Champion The Miz, John Cena, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Big Show, Alberto Del Rio and Sin Cara along with WWE Divas Champion Brie Bella, Eve and Kelly Kelly could be drafted to either RAW or SmackDown.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Sheamus - SmackDown
Orton - SmackDown
Morrison - SmackDown
Cody Rhodes - RAW

Called it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Orton & Sheamus - SD
Barrett & Cody - RAW


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton needs to go to SD. That is all.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I keep changing my mind on Orton. On one hand Smackdown needs a big face, on the other, I feel he's too big for Smackdown.

With that being said: 

To Smackdown: Randy Orton, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Zach Ryder
To RAW: Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Drew McIntyre


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't know why seeing as how everybody goes to both shows anyway.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Randy Orton - Smackdown
Sheamus - Smackdown
John Morrison - Smackdown
Zack Ryder - Smackdown
Santino Marella - Smackdown

Wade Barrett - Raw
Drew McIntrye - Raw
Heath Slater - Raw
Kofi Kingston - Raw
Big Show - Raw


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I, and pretty much the entire forum, thinks Orton should go to SD! and if it's that unanimous amongst the IWC surely the WWE can see it as well.

As long as Orton is moved to SD! I'll be happy.




septurum said:


> Don't know why seeing as how everybody goes to both shows anyway.


God I hate when people say this.

If that was the case, why isn't Orton contending for the WHC? Exactly.

The only reason that has been so true in the last 2 months is because it was the RTWM. Cross promotion is only natural.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton going to SmackDown! makes sense with Edge gone but I don't see the WWE doing it. It's a good excuse to hold Christian back though, so I guess in a way I can see it. It's just, Orton is one of the 4 or 5 guys in the entire company that WWE actually thinks is important. He's a Raw guy like Triple H and Cena, and I know Triple H did go to SmackDown! but that was because they were on a new network, not because they lost 1 guy that I'm sure they can easily create a replacement for.


----------



## metrobaby (Feb 18, 2010)

Orton isn't going anywhere, I can guarandamntee it


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think Orton is going anywhere.

Daniel Bryan and John Morrison to Smackdown
Kofi Kingston and Cody Rhodes to Raw


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Well... This is what I think will happen at the draft

Ted Dibiase to Smackdown - Could actually be built up decently and could get a mid card run.
Randy Orton to Smackdown - Smackdowns ran out of faces who can actually hold the show.
Zack Ryder to Smackdown - Same as Dibiase
John Morrison to Smackdown - Will be used a lot better than he currently is being used on RAW, because Smackdown is running dry of Main event faces.

Cody Rhodes to RAW - Well, Cody is becoming a big star and moving to RAW could benefit Cody by feuding with the bigger stars
Kofi Kingston - Hasn't done anything on Smackdown in the past year as he can't break through the glass door to the Main event scene, possibly feuding with bigger stars will get him through to the Main Event scene.
Big Show to RAW - Will accomidate the loss of Orton from RAW

And then add your Random divas into the mix and then you got the 2011 draft.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Randy Orton, Ted DiBiase, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and Evan Bourne to Smackdown
Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger, Kane, Big Show and Undertaker to RAW

Supplemental Draft

Tyson Kidd, David Hart Smith, Natalia Neidhart and David Otunga to Smackdown
Tyler Reks, Ezekiel Jackson, Michelle McCool and Hornswoogle to RAW


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Sheamus - SmackDown
> Orton - SmackDown
> Morrison - SmackDown
> Cody Rhodes - RAW
> ...


I can't disagree with Orton, Sheamus or Morrison moving to Smackdown, but having Rhodes move to Raw might not work, who would he feud with. His feud with Rey is not over, plus with Orton on Smackdown you can have them feud, or even a Rhodes vs Morrison feud over the IC title. Rhodes is better siuted for Smackdown, on Raw he would just become another Ted Dibease, who is someone I think needs a fresh start, Smackdown could be the place for him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Smackdown def needs a big star and Taker is taking his vacation again and Rey just isnt huge anymore so Orton is the only option because i love how it says any superstar but John Cena will never get drafted to smackdown ever maybe when Miz takes his spot as face of the wwe though.

I can never guess on these so im just gonna put on what is possibly needs to happen to make both shows more interesting.

*To Smackdown*
-Orton
-Sheamus
-Daniel Bryan
-Ted Dibiae
-Maryse

*To Raw*
-Kane
-Kofi Kingston
-Drew Mac
-Tyler Reks
- Layla


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

All I want to know is...why are they doing a draft six days before a PPV? fpalmfpalm


----------



## Newgeneration (Feb 24, 2011)

*WWE Draft prediction??*

Hey everybody i was just wondering who you would like to see switch brands. I personally think that the smackdown lineup sucks right now im going to a smackdown event in june and im glad the draft is happening so that i can see some cool people. 

These are my predictions....

To Smackdown: 
CM Punk
Daniel Bryan
The Miz
Sheamus
Randy Orton
Sin Cara
Santino
Evan Bourne
John Morrison
Melina
Eve

To Raw:
Christian
Drew Mcintyre
Wade Barret
The Big show
Kofi Kingston
Alberto Del Rio
Dolph Ziggler
Beth Phoenix
Michelle Mccool 

your thoughs?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

I could have sworn they said only 4 trades would happen...though i might be making stuff up again, and then they
have that other draft for the jobbers.

Can't think of anyone, Everything is so meh at this point. Doubt Cena or Rey are moved that's for sure.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

If the draft is next week and a Pay per View is the week after, to me that implies that they aren't moving anybody thats currently in a feud & PPV match together to separate brands. i.e. why would they split Miz and Cena to different brands a week before their WWE title match? Won't happen.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

karl573 said:


> All I want to know is...why are they doing a draft six days before a PPV? fpalmfpalm


Some PPV swerves are always good for kicking off feuds.


----------



## patto12 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

cena will go home to smackdown i think do not know what they will do about the title match at extreme rules he will probs just loose anyway as r truth will prob interupt attack morrison after tonights raw, then cena will f u r truth then miz will snatch the win somehow. cena has to turn heel aswell he sucks at the moment. other predictions i have no idea......


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

I originally thought Orton would move over to SD as they need a top face, but they are obviously going to extend the Orton/Punk feud into Extreme Rules...

Possibly both men move over to SD? I dunno.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

My prediction:

Raw will suck.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW usually ends up getting a few more picks than SmackDown. But they may even out the rosters a bit more this year. Here are my picks:

From SmackDown to RAW:

Brodus Clay
Cody Rhodes
Wade Barrett
Justin Gabriel
Layla

From RAW to SmackDown:

Alex Riley
Daniel Bryan
Mark Henry
Maryse
Sheamus

Yeah, those aren't really any huge names, but I don't see any big superstars, beyond possibly Orton, getting switched.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*



Annihilus said:


> If the draft is next week and a Pay per View is the week after, to me that implies that they aren't moving anybody thats currently in a feud & PPV match together to separate brands. i.e. why would they split Miz and Cena to different brands a week before their WWE title match? Won't happen.


I think it happened before.

Like a PPV maybe taboo tuesday or a lame one.

They still Honored the matches and had them...but the ppv where like raw only or SD only


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

Smackdown:
Orton
Punk
Bryan
Morrison

Raw:
ADR
Kofi
Rhodes
Swagger


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

From RAW to Smackdown:

Randy Orton
John Morrison
Ted DiBiase
Daniel Bryan
Brie Bella

From Smackdown to RAW:

Kane
Drew McIntyre
Kofi Kingston
Big Show
Layla

Meh, I have no idea. I just have a feeling that Orton is getting moved to Smackdown, though.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

my prediction for the draft.

I believe only 12 draft pick will happen in a two hour show.

Randy Orton move to smackdown.

Sheamus move to smackdown.

Big Show move to raw.

Wade Barrett move to raw.

Kane move to raw.

Nikki Bella and Brie Bella move to smackdown.

Kofi Kingston move to raw.

Michelle McCool move to raw.

Evan Bourne move to smackdown.

Drew McIntyre move to raw.

Daniel Bryan move to smackdown.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Orton to SD would be good for Smackdown and could possibly end his shit with CM Punk and nexus which is hitting the stale point.


----------



## LoSTBoY82 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

mine picks include supplemental draft as well & also believe smackdown will get the more draft picks 

smackdown
Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne
Ted DiBiase
David Hart Smith
Tyson Kidd
Goldust
Maryse
Natalya
Alicia Fox

raw
Jack Swagger
Kane
Chris Masters
Kofi Kingston
Rosa Mendes
Kelly Kelly

I believe their will be more Raw Picks but I don't know who Raw will take cuz Smackdown has smaller roster then Raw


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL at how the dirtsheets are now claiming the Draft was a "panic move" when only days before they were claiming it was certain to be delayed until June, because of Tough Enough apparently holding the 3-hour programming slots. Guess that's what they resort to after their guesswork proves itself to be the total BS it always is (as it happens 99% of the time). How can anyone take them seriously?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my prediction for raw next week.

The Miz vs Christian for draft pick.

Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio for draft pick.

Kane vs CM Punk for draft pick.

Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel vs Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov for two draft pick.

Nikki Bella and Brie Bella vs Beth Phoenix and Kelly Kelly for two draft pick.

Sin Cara vs Tyler Reks for draft pick.

battle royal for two draft pick.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

To SD:
Zack Ryder (if he issn;t getting a release)
Ted Bibiase
Daniel Bryan
R-Truth
Alex Riley

To RAW:
Eziekel Jackson
Drew McIntyre


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

*Raw to SmackDown*

Randy Orton
Bryan Danielson
Ted DiBiase
Melina

*SmackDown to Raw*

Kofi Kingston
Drew McIntyre
Jack Swagger
Kelly Kelly


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

Smackdown needs a top star, they were short before Edge left so now they are really short.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> LOL at how the dirtsheets are now claiming the Draft was a "panic move" when only days before they were claiming it was certain to be delayed until June, because of Tough Enough apparently holding the 3-hour programming slots. Guess that's what they resort to after their guesswork proves itself to be the total BS it always is (as it happens 99% of the time). How can anyone take them seriously?


On this occasion they're probably right. No mention of the draft and all of a sudden a week before, they announce the thing? Certainly seems like a rushed thing to me and for them to hold it in a 2 hr slot doesn't sound like it's been planned much in advance at all. 

Based on the booking on Raw, I'm pretty confident Orton is moving to SD. Without Taker for 3/4 of the year, they need somebody to carry that show (and Rey is pretty irrelevant these days). They seemed to make that Orton/Punk main event as they won't have time to do 3 matches on PPV. Punk will probably beat Orton at ER, so they had Orton go over on Raw again.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

I'd put money on Punk and Orton moving to SD. Other than that it's really anybody's guess. Sheamus won't move to SD unless Barrett moves to RAW, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*



Newgeneration said:


> These are my predictions....
> 
> To Smackdown:
> CM Punk
> ...


To be honest, those are too many switches - you're sending 90% of the SD! roster to Raw, and 70% of the Raw roster to SD! - you'll get the same stale matchups, just on a different show.

My picks:
Raw -> SD!:
- Randy Orton
- Sheamus
- Daniel Bryan
- Zack Ryder
- DH Smith

SD! -> Raw:
- Kofi Kingston
- Wade Barrett
- Cody Rhodes
- Kane


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

Orton to Smackdown and Rhodes to Raw seem possible. Depends if they are treating the WM rematches this week as blow offs i guess 

Also Sheamus to Smackdown makes sense

anyone in an established angle going into ER won't be moving you would imagine


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Draft prediction??*

*Smackdown*

Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Ted DiBiase
Zack Ryder
Sheamus
Evan Bourne
Tyson Kidd
Melina
Alicia Foxx

*RAW*

The Undertaker
Jack Swagger
Kane
Big Show
Cody Rhodes
Ezekiel Jackson
Hornswoogle
Michelle McCool
Beth Phoenix


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

They should put everyone up for the draft and have each GM make their picks for Raw/Smackdown. Like they did in the brand extension. Totally move everyone around. They should also have Morrison FINALLY wind at ER and have him go over to Smackdown and start his build as a top guy in the company. Make him a big face on Smackdown.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, i hope they will turn Ted DiBiase face and moves him to SmackDown, he just doesn't cut it as a heel, and also R-Truth has just turned heel, right now there are only 5 young active midcard babyfaces in the roster (Morrison, Bryan, Kofi, Santino, Evan Bourne) and only one of them is credible, they should give Ted DiBiase a chance to work as a babyface to compensate for Truth's heel turn.

This is what i think will happen during the draft.

To Raw:

Jack Swagger - Needs to move to Raw to continue his unfinished business with Sin Cara
Kofi Kingston - He will feud with Sheamus afterward
Justin Gabriel - Corre break up?
Layla - After splitting up with McCool she should move to Raw with a fresh start


To SmackDown:

Randy Orton - Needs to be the SD top star
Daniel Bryan - Lost in the shuffle on Raw, needs a fresh start
Ted DiBiase - See Bryan
Melina - She can be a good antagonist to K2


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

It would actually be pretty cool if Morrison and Del Rio won at EC, and both got drafted.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Possibility that maybe Sin Cara might go to SD? 

He's a outstanding talent (he got more cheers than Cena on RAW if WWE did not edit sounds) but has a habit of botching seeing he is new to WWE. Maybe Rey Mysterio or even Del Rio could help him out and show him the ropes. If Rey and SC do join forces it can pave the way for a feud at Wrestlemania if they break up like the Hardy Boys broke up when Matt turned heel.


----------



## Coyote_69 (Dec 5, 2008)

Alberto del Rio >> RAW
Kane >> RAW
Cody Rhodes >> RAW
Jack Swagger >> RAW
Heath Slater >> RAW
Justin Gabriel >> RAW
John Morrison >> SD
Ted DiBiase >> SD
Randy Orton >> SD
Zack Ryder >> SD


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Orton to SD
Punk to SD (officially breaking up Nexus)
Bryan to SD
Dibiase to SD

Big Show to Raw
Kane to Raw
Kingston to Raw
McIntyre to Raw

EDIT:
I'm actually imagining a scenario where Punk and Nexus get a final beatdown on Orton after he gets drafted to SD, then Punk says he's glad to be done with him, thinking he got the last laugh. Then straight after we see Punk getting drafted to SD, as Orton smiles while Punk and Nexus are all in shock. This will finally end Nexus because they are now pointless without a leader, and Punk will have to continue his saga with Orton over on SD, and they can have another match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Possibility that maybe Sin Cara might go to SD?
> 
> He's a outstanding talent (he got more cheers than Cena on RAW if WWE did not edit sounds) but has a habit of botching seeing he is new to WWE. Maybe Rey Mysterio or even Del Rio could help him out and show him the ropes. If Rey and SC do join forces it can pave the way for a feud at Wrestlemania if they break up like the Hardy Boys broke up when Matt turned heel.


I'd agree, except Sin Cara debuted just weeks ago with appearances on both brands. If WWE wanted him on SD!, they would have put him there instead of drafting him after three weeks on Raw.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

True but Sin Cara was on Smackdown to interrupt Cole/Swagger's victory dance a few weeks ago so if he does go on SD he can start up afeud with Cole and Swagger.

Probably get him a lot of pop with the crowds.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena is confirmed for the 4/26 smackdown taping next week, the day after the draft

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/0418/538751/john-cena/ Take it for what it's worth


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

As long as Christian stays on smackdown im not bothered. 

It's for selfish reasons (Smackdown is coming to birmingham in november)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Cena won't go to Smackdown. Especially with The Rock coming soon.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

To Raw:
ADR
Drew McIntyre
Michelle McCool
Wade Barrett
Kofi Kingston

To Smackdown:
Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Sheamus
R Truth
Mark Henry


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

As long as Orton, Daniel Bryan and Zack Ryder go to Smackdown I'll be happy. They're more people I want to move than I think will move. I think that maybe Punk could move to finish the Nexus and maybe Barrett will move over to raw. Other than that I'm looking forward to be suprised to see who moves.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

You can guarentee that if Orton moves, Punk will go with him to continue the fued. Also Cean and Miz will end up no the same show to further that fued. They need to send Taker to Raw and have him finally have his big feud with Cena throughout the year now he wont face him at Mania.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am saying that Orton will not move to Smackdown because Raw needs him. Raw has four main event guys right now (Cena, Punk, Orton, Miz) and Orton is #2 on that list. Smackdown doesn't have a lot of main event guys but they do have a lot of mid card/upper mid card guys who they could push and Smackdown is the B show for a reason. Remember how everyone on here swore Orton was moving last year to? I will not be shocked if it happens but I don't expect it to. I also don't see Morrison moving.

Sheamus to Smackdown
R-Truth to Smackdown
Dibiase to Smackdown
Danielson to Smackdown

Barrett to Raw
Swagger to Raw
McIntyre to Raw
Kane to Raw

Swagger is my lock for being drafted and I am confident in the Sheamus/Barrett switch as well.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

-- As of today, whatever happens at the Draft next week won't take effect until the May 2nd Rock birthday show. They've totally re-written that script based off panicking and bumping the Draft from June to next week. It will probably be rewritten again ten times by the time it airs. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/20324/


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> The only reason that has been so true in the last 2 months is because it was the RTWM. Cross promotion is only natural.


Just makes the draft a little less exciting though don't you think?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

My draft picks:

From Raw to SmackDown

Sheamus (US Champ)
Ted DiBiase
Daniel Bryan
Randy Orton

From SmackDown to Raw

Wade Barrett (IC champ)
Jack Swagger
Drew McIntyre
Hornswoggle


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> -- As of today, whatever happens at the Draft next week won't take effect until the May 2nd Rock birthday show. They've totally re-written that script based off panicking and bumping the Draft from June to next week. It will probably be rewritten again ten times by the time it airs.
> 
> from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/20324/


That's not really news....


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it a three hour show?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Is it a three hour show?


Apparently not.

Also, does the brand fucking Hornswoggle's on really make a difference?


----------



## inthestars319 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Raw to Smackdown*
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan
Sin Cara
R-Truth

*Smackdown to Raw*
Wade Barrett 
Jack Swagger
Kofi Kingston

I thought for sure Morrison was going to Smackdown until he was put in the Main Event match. Would be ridiculous for them to change the Main Event two weeks out and then have John Morrison traded (which effectively means he has no chance of winning). They would've made it Miz vs Cena if that was the case. I hope.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

inthestars319 said:


> *Raw to Smackdown*
> Sheamus
> Daniel Bryan
> Sin Cara
> ...


Not true. Morrison could win, or whoever wins, could be traded and bring the WWE Title to SD and whoever the WHC is at the time could get drafted to RAW.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I highly doubt they would draft over any of The Corre after being on SmackDown for such a short amount of time. Then again, they drafted Christian from Raw to SmackDown last year after only being on Raw for like two months, so eh.


----------



## NickTheViper (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't think they'll send sin cara to sd. 
I hope he's getting a fued with dolph ziggler or sheamus for US title.


From SD to Raw:
Drew McIntyre
Justin Gabriel

From Raw to SD:
Mason Ryan(?)
Evan Bourne


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope they don't waste a draft segment on Daniel Bryan going to Smackdown.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

From Raw-Smackdown:

Sheamus
Ted Dibiase
Mark Henry
Sin Cara
Maybe Randy Orton


From Smackdown-Raw

Big Show
Kofi Kingston
Jack Swagger
Ezekiel Jackson
Cody Rhodes


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Calling it now:

Cena is going to Smackdown, only to get drafted back to Raw in the summer after ratings Tank.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

I know it'll *NEVER* happen but I just wish Cena would go home to the girls blouse of a show that is Smackdown.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

To RAW from Smackdown:
Swagger
Barrett
Kofi
Zeke

To Smackdown from RAW
Sheamus
Orton
Morrison
Bryan


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres my predictions. I'm not including Triple or Undertaker in this because they are not full-time anymore. Im also not including low-carders/divas in this.

Locks to move this year

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown
Evan Bourne to Smackdown
Drew McIntyre to RAW
Jack Swagger to RAW
Kofi Kingston to RAW

50-50

John Morrison to Smackdown
R-Truth to Smackdown
Randy Orton to Smackdown
Santino Marella to Smackdown
Sheamus to Smackdown (Only goes if Wade Barrett is drafted)
Big Show to RAW
Kane to RAW
Wade Barrett to RAW (Only goes if Sheamus is drafted)

No Chance

CM Punk to Smackdown
Dolph Ziggler to Smackdown
John Cena to Smackdown (No chance in hell)
Sin Cara to Smackdown
The Miz to Smackdown
Alberto Del Rio to RAW
Christian to RAW
Cody Rhodes to RAW
Rey Mysterio to RAW

To sum it up, I think Daniel Bryan and Evan Bourne are locks to go to Smackdown, while Drew McIntyre, Jack Swagger, and Kofi Kingston are locks to go to RAW. I also think there's a lot of guys that are 50/50 when it comes to being drafted this year. Randy Orton could possibly be the big move of this years draft. I think at the end of it, this is going to be the 2011 WWE Draft, give or take a few.

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown
Evan Bourne to Smackdown
John Morrison to Smackdown
R-Truth to Smackdown

Drew McIntyre to RAW
Jack Swagger to RAW
Kofi Kingston to RAW
Big Show to RAW
Kane to RAW


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Seems like many of you actually find the draft entertaining. I can't stand the fact that stars just go back, and forth from one show to the other. Has anyone in the WWE have a clue as to what a "draft" is? Granted the WWE isn't a "sport", but at least model their draft after real sports drafts. Meaning all the subjects should be rookies. Someone like Sin Cara isn't a rookie to wrestling, but he is as an entertainer in the WWE.

The Draft should include rookies from the past NXT shows. Have the same build in who is the top pick as real sports drafts do. Remember when Manning was drafted? It was a big deal in the NFL. The NFL has a habit of creating superstars before they even step on the an NFL field. If they can do that, how can't the WWE? Guys like like Otunga, Ryan, Brodus, and any loser from NXT that they could make 10 picks for. Even stars coming up from their AAA territories. Actually any non-known stars who have not been in the WWE. For example AJ Styles. If he were to be signed to the WWE they could potentially build it up perfectly for their draft. 

Styles is known all around the world, and even though many WWE casuals may not know him, however plenty do that he would come in with solid build. Obviously, he could even be the number 1 pick, and then the shows could wrestle over who gets AJ Styles, or whomever. The draft should be for stars that WWE casuals have never seen, rookies from NXT, or stars from TNA, or ROH. It would be the perfect setting for debuts because no one would know who was coming in. Like I said have a strong build towards the draft similar to what the NFL does with it's NFL Combine. Give people highlights, and guide them to WWE.com to see what these "Draft Prospects" are all about. The show NXT was the perfect concept, and I think it would have made more sense to incorporate The NXT show with the WWE Draft soon there after.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

A draft is any time you select individuals from a pool of talent, there is no law stating that pool of talent needs to be rookies.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

A rookie draft would just be terrible. OMG, ELI COTTONWOOD GOT DRAFTED TO RAW!!!

The draft as it is, is effective. It keeps things fresh in a way that makes sense. A rookie draft would be so insignificant that it couldn't even be aired on television and would do nothing to improve the show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They should just call it "The Trade", because that's all they are doing.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not expecting much. But at least it should make my live RAW experience better than it was looking.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I expect a top Raw star to go to Smackdown but still appear on RAW anyways like Chris Jericho did anyways.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I expect Raw goes to go to Smackdown but still appear on RAW anyways like Chris Jericho did.


Interesting


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

*To Raw from Smackdown*
Drew McIntyre
Kane
Ezekiel Jackson
Undertaker
Jack Swagger

*To Smackdown from Raw*
Randy Orton
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan
John Morrison
R-Truth


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

there will be a supplemental Draft right?

i guess zack ryder and other low mid carder and the divas will be drafted in this one not on raw


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*







Hello everyone...
Place your predictions for the upcoming RAW; the last RAW before Extreme rules, and the draft.


My predictions are as follows:

-Matches to determine the draft + additional random drafts
-Heat between Swagger and Cole
-Tag team and Intercontinental titles matches
-Christian and Del Rio confrontation
-Rey and Cody get a match
-Cm and Orton heat
-Main event Promo Miz vs Cena vs Morrison

Drafts:
To *RAW*:
-Chavo Guerrero
-Tyler Reks
-Drew McIntyre
-Kane & BigShow (Maybe)

To *SmackDown*: 
-Randy Orton
-R-truth
-Ted DiBiase
-Sheamus


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

the guy on the left and the guy on right on smackdown


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

To RAW:
-Alberto Del Rio
-Justin Gabriel
-Cody Rhodes
-Kofi or Jack Swagger

To SmackDown: 
-Randy Orton or CM punk
-Daniel Bryan
-Ted DiBiase
-Sheamus


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

If the guy in my sig doesn't move to SD I'll be surprised tbh. But other than that I don't really know who else they have in mind to move.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

I hardly believe they would draft Daniel Brian for now..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

why have a draft, superstars appear on both brands already?

and also being on either brand doesn't really signify anything like it used to.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

They won't move Barrett, Punk, Ziggler or the any other Corre members. Barrett only having just moved to Smackdown with the Corre, Ziggler to Raw and Punk only having been on the active Raw Roster for roughly 6 months


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

Sticking Dragon on Smackdown would be a good move in my opinion. Only decent one I can think of to be honest. They do need to fill the Edge void on SD though and the only person I can think of is Orton =/


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

RAW

Brodus Clay
Rey Mysterio
Big Show
Kane
Layla

SmackDown!

CM Punk
Randy Orton
John Morrison
Sin Cara


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah the brand split definitely isn't what it used to be, but the drafts are always fun. They should really reveal the Raw GM to make this work a bit better. Last time they did the draft it sucked if I remember.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*



biro said:


> Hello everyone...


Evening.



biro said:


> My predictions are as follows:
> 
> -Matches to determine the draft + additional random drafts


Natch.



biro said:


> -Heat between Swagger and Cole


Not sure. I expect Swagger'll put on a united front for a screwjob at ER



biro said:


> -Tag team and Intercontinental titles matches


No announcement before hand. They don't do that with IC, and it belongs to SD



biro said:


> -Christian and Del Rio confrontation


yup.



biro said:


> -Rey and Cody get a match


I expect more a tag match o some kind to set up for ER



biro said:


> -Cm and Orton heat


as expected



biro said:


> -Main event Promo Miz vs Cena vs Morrison


I expect it'll start off with Truth v Morrison, then the other two get involved



biro said:


> Drafts:
> To *RAW*:
> -Chavo Guerrero


Why would he go to Raw when he doesn't do much on SD



biro said:


> -Tyler Reks


As above



biro said:


> -Drew McIntyre


 still better off on SD



biro said:


> -Kane & BigShow (Maybe)


doesn't really matter



biro said:


> To *SmackDown*:
> -Randy Orton


For the top face thing, I expect


biro said:


> -R-truth


not really feeling that one



biro said:


> -Ted DiBiase
> -Sheamus


maybe


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

ADR keeps making appearances on RAW maybe he will be drafted?

Orton or Punk are very likely to go over to SD


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

*My 2011 WWE Draft Picks*

To Raw: 
1.Drew Mcintyre
2.Kofi Kingston
3.Beth Phoenix
4.Big Show
5.Jack Swagger

To Smackdown:
1.CM Punk
2.Randy Orton
3.Daniel Bryan
4.Zack Ryder
5.Evan Bourne

Imo it time Smackdown comes out on top on draft night and by adding to big time stars in orton & punk would be huge for the blue brand and get more people to watch smackdown.Plus they get great young talent in bryan,ryder,and bourne who being use terrible on raw.

what you guys think of this?


----------



## TheAwesomeOne95 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

Here are my predictions for the draft.

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown
Sheamus to Smackdown
Randy Orton to Smackdown
Sin Cara to Smackdown



Kofi Kingston to Raw
Drew McIntyre to Raw
Jack Swagger to Raw
Big Show to Raw

I really can't think of anything else lol.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: My 2011 WWE Draft Picks*

Good job but

To Raw:
1.Drew Mcintyre
2.Undertaker
3.Michael McCool
4.Big Show
5.Jack Swagger (On Raw he can get back to the main event with Cole helps)
6.Kelly Kelly
7.Wade Barrett

To Smackdown:
1.CM Punk
2.Randy Orton (Should not be in the same show with John Cena)
3.Daniel Bryan
4.Sheamus
5.Ted DiBiase 
6. Evan Bourne
7. Sin Cara (Need to be on a tape show because of all the mistakes he makes)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

I can't repeat my post so here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/548184-my-2011-wwe-draft-picks.html


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

RAW to SD
Daniel Bryan 
Evan Bourne 
Sheamus
The Miz
Ted Dibiase

SD to RAW
Drew McIntyre
Jack Swagger
Big Show
Wade Barrett
Cody Rhodes


----------



## TheAwesomeOne95 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: My 2011 WWE Draft Picks*



CP89 said:


> To Raw:
> 1.Drew Mcintyre
> 2.Kofi Kingston
> 3.Beth Phoenix
> ...


That's a pretty good and even draft. Here's mine.

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown
Sheamus to Smackdown
Randy Orton to Smackdown
Sin Cara to Smackdown



Kofi Kingston to Raw
Drew McIntyre to Raw
Jack Swagger to Raw
Big Show to Raw


----------



## JenRFC (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

I certainly hope to see Drew McIntyre on Raw, but only if there's a forthcoming push. If it's to become a jobber for the likes of Sin Cara or Evan Bourne then i'd rather he stayed on SD


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: My 2011 WWE Draft Picks*

To Raw : Big Show, Kane, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, 

To Smackdown : Randy Orton, CM Punk, Zach Ryder, Skip Sheffield


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: [Including Draft]Predict next RAW 4/25/11*

really i find it amazing the fucking draft is still being done when we all know that it hasn't meant shit in ages, stars still switch anyways


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: My 2011 WWE Draft Picks*

To Raw: Kofi Kingston, Kane, Jack Swagger, Wade Barrett, Chris Masters

To Smackdown!: Randy Orton, CM Punk, Alex Riley, Evan Bourne, Santino Marella, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Jamie01 (Apr 4, 2011)

CM Punk isn't going anywhere...

To Raw:
1. Undertaker
2. Big Show or Kane
3. Some random Diva
4. Jack Swagger

To Smackdown:
1. Randy Orton
2. Ted Dibiase 
3. Sin Cara
4. Sheamus


----------



## Big "Pimpin" Chief (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone think any of the titles are changing brands? I can see the Midcard titles wit Sheamus being the US Champ and Barrett being the IC champ. All I want is for Cena to go to SD.

-Chief


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

The main point of the draft is not to make sure crossovers dont happen, but to determine which top stars will be going after which title. So if Randy moves, we won't see him vs Cena again for a while, but we'll get a new matchup vs Del Rio potentially.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zack Ryder to SD, that's all i need to be happy


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

To SmackDown!:
Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Mark Henry
Dolph Ziggler

To Raw:
Chris Masters
Kofi Kingston
Undertaker
Jack Swagger (He's already on there enough right?)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Big "Pimpin" Chief said:


> Anyone think any of the titles are changing brands? I can see the Midcard titles wit Sheamus being the US Champ and Barrett being the IC champ. All I want is for Cena to go to SD.
> 
> -Chief


Yup, that's exactly what I see happening. Barrett and Sheamus will swap brands.

...I'm also thinking that we could see BOTH world champions swapping brands whoever they may be. It would have to be Del Rio to RAW and either Miz or Morrison to Smackdown (as Cena wont be moving).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Randy Orton is number one on my list to likely be drafted. We seem to have complete closure on his issue with Punk, he has no logical feuds left on RAW and SmackDown! is lacking in star power right now due to Edge's departure. While they have Christian, Mysterio and Big Show, they need that one guy who simply feels like a star. Orton's that guy, so he has to go that way.

R-Truth to SmackDown! maybe? I think it's a possibility. He would probably get greater exposure there, and I don't feel like he's actually going to feud with Morrison, so I see there being a pretty good chance he'll be sent across there to allow his heel character to either flourish or fail. He could well stay on RAW, but I feel like if he was going to stay, I'd be more inclined to believe he's going to feud with Morrison. I don't see that happening.

I can't really see anyone else of importance going to SmackDown!. Hopefully DiBiase and Ryder get a move because I like both of them, plus I see some random worthless diva - Alicia Fox maybe - being shipped across.

To RAW, Kofi has to happen. He's floundering on SmackDown! with no clear direction, so a move is necessary. If he doesn't go, I'd say you could pretty much pencil him in to be released this year. They just seem reluctant to do anything at all with him on SmackDown!, which is a shame, as his drafting across to there last year looked to be a real positive step. Perhaps not.

It gets tricky from here, because Smackers doesn't really have any depth. A lot of people are saying Barrett, but I don't see that happening because I still feel like they HAVE to have The Corre break down. Maybe they'll move either one of or both Kane and Big Show, not that it really matters.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.prowrestlingscoops.com/wwe/wwe-news/2-major-possible-wwe-draft-spoilers/



> Due to the retirement of Edge leaving SmackDown! in dire need of a top babyface, Vince McMahon decided to hold the annual WWE Draft next Monday as opposed to a date in June. It was described as a “panic move” as noted earlier here on the website.
> 
> WWE officials have discussed moving Alberto Del Rio to RAW during next Monday’s WWE Draft as he is currently penciled to headline SummerSlam against John Cena. It has also been broached for Del Rio to move to the brand as World Heavyweight Champion, with The Miz, as WWE Champion, heading to SmackDown!.
> 
> The entire mid-card, with Cody Rhodes, The Nexus, The Corre, Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre and R-Truth specifically cited, are also strong candidates to change brands during the Draft. Please keep in mind that nothing is confirmed at this time and plans will change numerous times throughout the weekend.


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

cena to sd


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thinking that Undertaker will move to Raw because he is a huge name, yet he won't really affect SD because he's never on there.So, here is my second try.
To Smackdown:
Randy Orton
John Morrison(WWE Champ)
Sheamus(US Champ)
Daniel Bryan
CM Punk

To Raw:
The Undertaker
ADR(WH Champ)
Barrett(IC Champ)
Kofi Kingston
Kane


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

alberto will be buried on raw. damn


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think Miz going to Smackdown would make Raw a much more enjoyable show even if it means getting Mexican JBL in his place.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i hope CM Punk goes back to SD


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Moving the Miz from RAW would be a HUGE mistake. Most entertaining thing on their right now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I said this somewhere else but trading Miz for ADR makes no sense at all. SD needs a face. Miz' strong suit is his ability to talk and interact with a live audience. Putting him on SD takes that away from him. ADR isn't over, he just isn't. Moving him to the live show where everybody can hear the silence he comes out to is a bad move. I don't buy this because I don't believe that they can be that damn stupid.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Even though Randy Orton seems like someone who needs to be switched, I can't see WWE going through with it. I think they'd be more willing to send over up and comers like Morrison, maybe even Sin Cara, and others, than send Orton over to the show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena sounds appetizing for Summerslam, but swapping Del Rio and Miz doesn't sound like a good move. Del Rio needs to stay on Smackdown, become WHC, and get more over, especially if he's to feud with Cena in the near future. Miz, meanwhile, just belongs on Raw, he's just one of the only guys, maybe _the_ only guy, who would suffer a serious loss of momentum and prestige if he were to move to Smackdown. As *Starbuck* says, one of Miz's great strengths is his rapport with the live audience, and you diminish that on the taped show. Furthermore, Miz has earned the right to stay on Raw at the top considering the way he's been pushed.

The benefits? Miz/Orton and Miz/Cena are pretty tired and stale, and beyond that, who is there for him to feud with not named John Morrison? Sending Miz to Smackdown puts him up against guys like Mysterio and Big Show and Christian. But my answer to this would be to send a couple of Smackdown's table-setter faces like Big Show and maybe a face-turned Jack Swagger to Raw in exchange for the sweetest potential draft for Smackdown, that being Orton from Raw to SD!. Orton as a face has pretty much gone up against anybody who's relevant on Raw, so sending him to Smackdown would create new dynamics and fresh feuds for him. And Miz, since he's probably going to remain champion for a long while, can afford to have some fillerish feuds with guys like Show and Swagger.

Miz is a lot more over than Del Rio, so the trade doesn't make sense on that level. Maybe they'll treat the month-long build-up to Summerslam like The Road to Wrestlemania this year and have Cena/ADR feud over the WHC while Miz fends off, say, a returning Triple H over the WWE Mattel belt?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't want R-Truth on Smackdown. The guy just developed a new character on RAW and I think he should develop it there.

Alberto del Rio and The Miz won't switch over. They still have plenty of time to do a Alberto del Rio and John Cena program in the future.

One guy I think would benefit from moving to Smackdown is Mason Ryan. WWE seems high on him so move him to the blue brand to develop his skills. Maybe even have a feud with Orton on Smackdown while Chris Jericho prepares for his return and to face Orton at SummerSlam this year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If there is one thing WWE should aim to do with this draft it should be to battle against the staleness of each brand. Really. The top guys have all feuded with each other to death at this stage. They need to get a nice mix of established talent and whoever they want to push over the next year on each show so we can get fresh feuds and bring an overall aura of freshness to the product imo. 

Swapping Miz and ADR is a bad move to me. SD NEEDS a face badly, Orton has done all that he can do on Raw and moving would give him a fresh batch of opponents along with the chance to be pushed as SD's number one guy, something that he's never going to get when on the same show as John Cena. Miz thrives on the live audience and moving him to the taped 'wrestling' show can only be seen as a demotion imo. He's a Raw guy, has been nurtured and pushed there and just fits in with the style of the show. ADR on the other hand would benefit greatly from staying on SD and getting himself more over before a move to Raw maybe next year or so. They can run with ADR/Orton instead of ADR/Cena which leaves Cena free for Taker at Summerslam (it has to be done at some point lol, why not here?) and also leaves a big program with HHH open for Miz if that's what they wish to do. 

But I think they should be planning more long term than just Summerslam tbh. They need stop switching people over all the damn time and start nurturing these guys on whatever show they fit. They also need to start building their staple players for the next few years, the guys that are going to be playing off the Cena's, Orton's, Miz' and whoevers. Bottom line, they need fucking stars.

/rant over lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't want R-Truth on Smackdown. The guy just developed a new character on RAW and I think he should develop it there.


I agree. Besides, Smackdown is heel-heavy, no need to send him there. If Morrison and Cena stay on Raw, which I think they both will, Truth should stay. Stay with the people he has history with.



JoseBxNYC said:


> Alberto del Rio and The Miz won't switch over. They still have plenty of time to do a Alberto del Rio and John Cena program in the future.


I tend to agree. One thing about Cena/ADR, though, is that it fits as a Summerslam main event. I can see why WWE would want to get there, but it could be saved for Summerslam 2012, and just have Orton vs. ADR this year for Smackdown.



JoseBxNYC said:


> One guy I think would benefit from moving to Smackdown is Mason Ryan. WWE seems high on him so move him to the blue brand to develop his skills. Maybe even have a feud with Orton on Smackdown while Chris Jericho prepares for his return and to face Orton at SummerSlam this year.


Have to disagree here. Mason Ryan is as green as a dollar bill, but he has potential as a star with his look if nothing else (worked for Batista, ha). If Punk is staying on Raw, which I'm guessing he will, Ryan needs to as well. He's the only guy from New Nexus who should stay in some kind of relationship with Punk on Raw. And he's nowhere near ready to be considered as a guy to go up against Randy Orton at Summerslam. That match would be deadly, and probably kill his career. Ryan needs to be protected and just keep working house shows and getting steadily more acceptable in the ring. 



Starbuck said:


> If there is one thing WWE should aim to do with this draft it should be to battle against the staleness of each brand. Really. The top guys have all feuded with each other to death at this stage. They need to get a nice mix of established talent and whoever they want to push over the next year on each show so we can get fresh feuds and bring an overall aura of freshness to the product imo.
> 
> Swapping Miz and ADR is a bad move to me. SD NEEDS a face badly, Orton has done all that he can do on Raw and moving would give him a fresh batch of opponents along with the chance to be pushed as SD's number one guy, something that he's never going to get when on the same show as John Cena. Miz thrives on the live audience and moving him to the taped 'wrestling' show can only be seen as a demotion imo. He's a Raw guy, has been nurtured and pushed there and just fits in with the style of the show. ADR on the other hand would benefit greatly from staying on SD and getting himself more over before a move to Raw maybe next year or so. They can run with ADR/Orton instead of ADR/Cena which leaves Cena free for Taker at Summerslam (it has to be done at some point lol, why not here?) and also leaves a big program with HHH open for Miz if that's what they wish to do.
> 
> ...


Agree on all your points about Miz and ADR and why they should stay where they're at, despite the fact that their babyface opponents on each brand are stale match-ups (especially for Miz with Orton and Cena, and even to a lesser extent Morrison just a bit). I don't see them running Taker vs. Cena at Summerslam, though, LOL, that match is too big for Summerslam. Undertaker has defied age and health for what feels like an eternity already, I bet (in the abstract) that he stays for Wrestlemania XXIX to close his career vs. Cena. That's actually not a bad way to have a three-year plan on how to sell Wrestlemania for Vince: Rock/Cena, WM 28; Undertaker's last match ever, Taker/Cena--Streak, WM 29; and with all of the extra hype WWE does for the big "0" 'Manias, WM 30 will literally be one that kind of sells itself, haha.

But yeah, they need to think more long-term than the next few months to Summerslam (and then they do that after Summerslam going towards Wrestlemania). There should be a longer view for all of these guys, and how they should be "nurtured" as you say on their respective brands.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know that Taker/Cena is too big for Summerslam but I only see Taker getting to 20-0 and then stopping. There's no need for him to come back for 21-0, it just doesn't look as nice as 20-0 lol. They will have missed the boat on Cena/Taker if they don't do it this year imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Doubt Vince or WWE care as much about it being 20-0 or 21-0 as seemingly all of us do, LOL. They make more money with the latter, and whether Taker ends up being 21-0 or 20-1, there's still a symmetry of sorts with the digits. Imagine all the signs in the crowd with the "1" shifting over the 0 or being pushed beyond the hyphen. LOL. It's a marketing stroke of genius I tell you.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Doubt Vince or WWE care as much about it being 20-0 or 21-0 as seemingly all of us do, LOL. They make more money with the latter, and whether Taker ends up being 21-0 or 20-1, there's still a symmetry of sorts with the digits. Imagine all the signs in the crowd with the "1" shifting over the 0 or being pushed beyond the hyphen. LOL. It's a marketing stroke of genius I tell you.


Lol. There's them not caring but then there's also the issue of whether or not Taker can make it to 21-0/20-1. I don't think he can. And I think that Vince would and has happily passed up Cena/Taker for Cena/Rock. I don't see why if they aren't comfortable in Taker's ability to last much longer that they wouldn't do it for a Summerlslam main event. They want to make it somewhat on par as Mania, why not give it a HUGE Mania stye match up for a change?

I don't really mind. I'd just like to see the match because if we don't get it this year I don't think we are ever going to get it.


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Moving Orton,Daniel Bryan and Evan Bourne to Smackdown with Ezekiel Jackson,Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett the other way would be clever for WWE. That is why they won't do it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Have to disagree here. Mason Ryan is as green as a dollar bill, but he has potential as a star with his look if nothing else (worked for Batista, ha). If Punk is staying on Raw, which I'm guessing he will, Ryan needs to as well. He's the only guy from New Nexus who should stay in some kind of relationship with Punk on Raw. And he's nowhere near ready to be considered as a guy to go up against Randy Orton at Summerslam. That match would be deadly, and probably kill his career. Ryan needs to be protected and just keep working house shows and getting steadily more acceptable in the ring.


I think you misunderstood me. I didn't say Orton will face Ryan at SummerSlam. I said Ryan will be Orton's opponent long enough to keep him busy before Chris Jericho returns and faces Orton at SummerSlam.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I didn't say Orton will face Ryan at SummerSlam. I said Ryan will be Orton's opponent long enough to keep him busy before Chris Jericho returns and faces Orton at SummerSlam.


You're right. Misunderstood. I actually got what you were saying earlier, then went back to writing about _Atlas Shrugged_ to some people and then came back here and imagined you said the other. Haha, sorry.

*Starbuck*, I find your lack of faith in Undertaker disturbing. (J/K.)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^ Lol. You saw him at Mania. Dude gave 150% and it near killed him. Unless they really do keep him off TV all year until the RTWM then I don't think he has it in him. I'd love to see it I just don't think so.



JoseBxNYC said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I didn't say Orton will face Ryan at SummerSlam. I said Ryan will be Orton's opponent long enough to keep him busy before Chris Jericho returns and faces Orton at SummerSlam.


I don't think they should be restructuring around whether or not Jericho is going to return. Getting things right and setting themselves up for the next few years is so much more important than a Jericho/Orton program tbh. If they can do it, great. But if they have to start changing plans to accommodate it then it shouldn't be done imo. It isn't going to be some huge super drawing program that they would be losing out on a lot of money by not doing either.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, he should definitely be used sparingly. With his rotator cuff injury last fall, and considering how dead he looked following the match with Triple H, I'm not expecting him back anytime before Survivor Series, to be honest. And I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't return until the 'Rumble.

There's honestly no reason to use him beyond each year's RTWM (during which he never even wrestled this year) and Wrestlemania. He's become almost wholly identified with The Streak and vice versa. It's when his drawing power is at its height. I don't think most fans even care if he shows up at any point in the year between late February and the first week of April, haha. Everybody realizes he's old and near career's end.

With that in mind, so long as he keeps himself in decent shape throughout the rest of the calendar year, I think he can endure two more Streak wars... barely... before falling apart to the point that all King McMahon's men can't put him back together again. Just think how more brutal the Attitude Adjustment will look to Undertaker, though, as his body cracks in half in a couple of years, LOL.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a feeling that Sheamus and Wade Barrett might switch places in this draft. Personally I would love Sheamus on Smackdown but I want Wade Barrett to stay on Smackdown as well. I can see both mid-card titles being on Smackdown for a bit until eventually either Wade or Sheamus drop the title to a RAW superstar.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

I think John Morrison should go to Smackdown and win whatever World title will be there, a bit like Jeff Hardy a few years ago. 

In terms of Randy Orton he should stay on RAW as there will be a lack of top faces if he goes. Sheamus should also move to Smackdown, so that would mean Christian, Morrison, Del Rio and Sheamus as potential main eventers. 

However I think they should just get rid of the brand split altogether.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

skyman101 said:


> In terms of Randy Orton he should stay on RAW as there will be a lack of top faces if he goes.


 Apparently all they need is John Cena. The show pretty much revolves around him. Orton on Smackdown will actually be #1. Above everybody else.



> However I think they should just get rid of the brand split altogether.


I agree with this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd be in favor of Sheamus moving to Smackdown with the US Championship (along with Daniel Bryan) and Barrett (along with Justin Gabriel) being drafted to Raw with the IC Championship. Sheamus could really use a new atmosphere with a bunch of fresh opponents, because he's kind of adrift on Raw and has done so much there with so many people, but he can't move up because of the structure of the face/heel pyramid there. Meanwhile, Barrett is a little bit like Miz, but different; he just fits in better on Raw, with the live audience, and the more promo-heavy/wrestling-lite format. Bryan could get a "restart" so to speak on Smackdown and get a lot of time to actually wrestle, and they could move the Barrett/Gabriel storyline to Raw's midcard, which needs a solid angle at its center since the Raw midcard kind of has nothing going on at the moment.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

hopefully morrison never wins the world title on either show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> I'd be in favor of Sheamus moving to Smackdown with the US Championship (along with Daniel Bryan) and Barrett (along with Justin Gabriel) being drafted to Raw with the IC Championship. Sheamus could really use a new atmosphere with a bunch of fresh opponents, because he's kind of adrift on Raw and has done so much there with so many people, but he can't move up because of the structure of the face/heel pyramid there. Meanwhile, Barrett is a little bit like Miz, but different; he just fits in better on Raw, with the live audience, and the more promo-heavy/wrestling-lite format. Bryan could get a "restart" so to speak on Smackdown and get a lot of time to actually wrestle, and they could move the Barrett/Gabriel storyline to Raw's midcard, which needs a solid angle at its center since the Raw midcard kind of has nothing going on at the moment.


Personally I prefer Barrett to go to Smackdown and challenge Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship.

To be honest I wouldn't be bothered if Smackdown had both US and IC Championships.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope Wade Barrett goes back to Raw. He went from being the top heel in the WWE while on Raw to being a nobody on Smackdown in the span of four months. Hopefully this changes soon and he goes back to the A-Show and to the main event scene where he belongs.


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

It's not like it matters much anyways. Wrestlers show up on both shows and I can't remember who is on what brand these days.


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

If Wade doesnt go to Raw, we riot!


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

*To Smackdown*
Randy Orton
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan
Alex Riley
Evan Bourne
Zack Ryder

*To Raw*
Wade Barrett
Jack Swagger
Kofi Kingston
Drew McInytre
Tyler Reks
Beth Phoenix


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

The Most Obvious Chocie Is Send randy Orton To Smackdown Because He Is In The Shadow Of cena At raw And Could Take Edges Place As The #1 Fcae At SD


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Hyperblast said:


> The Most Obvious Chocie Is Send randy Orton To Smackdown Because He Is In The Shadow Of cena At raw And Could Take Edges Place As The #1 Fcae At SD


This is what I keep saying, Randy Orton needs to go to Smackdown as Orton would instantly be the top guy, something he has never been on a show before. His fans, of which are growing everyday, would follow him to SmackDown potentially increasing its ratings. To me, this is the move that has to happen for SmackDown.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*TO SMACKDOWN*

The Miz: Retains his title and moves to RAW as a top heel.
John Morrison: Moves to Smackdown to join the main event scene feuding with Miz.
Sheamus: Goes over and drops the US Title to join the main event scene.
CM Punk: Moves over and also joins the main event scene.
Daniel Bryan: Immediately joins the mid-card title scene, possibly beating Sheamus.
Evan Bourne: He's been on RAW forever, he can show off his skills better on Smackdown.

*TO RAW*

Alberto Del Rio: Wins the World Title and moves over to RAW to become the top heel.
Jack Swagger: Moves over to RAW to restart his main event run feuding with top faces.
Wade Barrett: Takes the IC Title to RAW and moves up the card slowly over there.
Kofi Kingston: Moves over to join the mid-card title scene.
Drew McIntyre: For a fresh start over on RAW.

SMACKDOWN FACE MAIN EVENT: Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, Christian, Big Show/Kane (Still feels like they need someone)
SMACKDOWN HEEL MAIN EVENT: The Miz, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, CM Punk

RAW FACE MAIN EVENT: John Cena, Randy Orton, Sin Cara (Occasionally)
RAW HEEL MAIN EVENT: Alberto Del Rio, Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger

SMACKDOWN FACE MIDCARD: Daniel Bryan, Evan Bourne, Justin Gabriel
SMACKDOWN HEEL MIDCARD: Heath Slater, Ted Dibiase (moves over), Zach Ryder (moves over)

RAW FACE MIDCARD: Kofi Kingston, Sin Cara (most of the time), Santino
RAW HEEL MIDCARD: Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, R-Truth.

RAW DIVAS: Awesome Kong, Natalya, Beth Phoenix, Melina
SMACKDOWN DIVAS: Layla, Michelle, Kelly Kelly


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

There's not point in swapping half the Raw guys for the SD guys because we end up with the same lot just on a different show. They really need to start mixing things up imo.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

To Smackdown

*Randy Orton*- He can become the top babyface on the brand aside from Christian, and Orton on Smackdown he can have newer feuds and also make up the main event scene on Smackdown, basically he can make Smackdown his show since SD is in need of a top face since Edge's spot is now gone, they need someone to fill that void of a main event star being on Smackdown, Orton can do just that for them.

*WWE Champion The Miz*- Miz if he is on Smackdown, he can become the brand's top heel, and as well bring with him the WWE Title and have newer feuds with people who he hasn't faced yet, and Miz has never been a part of the Smackdown roster, well not really because he was an ECW superstar, and Miz can also make up the main event scene

*Ted DiBiase*- He just needs to start over again and he can do that on Smackdown, getting a push

*United States Champion Sheamus*- He also needs SD too, and as well he can make up the main event scene on SD dropping the title

To RAW

*IC Champion Wade Barrett*- A move that needs to happen

*Jack Swagger*

*Drew McIntyre*

*Alberto Del Rio* because if he is drafted to RAW, then he can win the World Title and bring it over to RAW with him


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a little app on the WWE website that allows you to create your own draft.

http://draft2011.wwe.com/

Granted some of the images of the superstars are poorly made Mattel action figures of said superstar, it's still a fun little app.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Here's a little app on the WWE website that allows you to create your own draft.
> 
> http://draft2011.wwe.com/
> 
> Granted some of the images of the superstars are porrly made Mattel action figures of said superstar, it's still a fun little app.


I.. don't understand why. I mean, it's not like they don't have the images to use for the roster. Subtle toy plug, maybe? IDK.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*To Smackdown*

Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne
Mason Ryan
Sheamus
Ted DiBiase
Zack Ryder
Tyson Kidd
Melina
Maryse

*To Raw*

Undertaker
Kane
Big Show
Ezekiel Jackson
Kofi Kingston
Jack Swagger
Cody Rhodes
Chavo Guerrero
Beth Phoenix
Michelle McCool

*Released*

Curt Hawkins
JTG
Vladimir Kozlov
David Hart Smith


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

To SmackDown:

Randy Orton
John Morrison
Sheamus
CM Punk
Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne

To RAW

Jack Swagger
Wade Barrett
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Beth Phoenix
Kofi Kingston.


----------



## pr0phylactic (Feb 1, 2011)

Cena to Smackdown!


----------



## KaneTakerfan4life (Jun 1, 2008)

To SmackDown
Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Sheamus (US Champion)
Evan Bourne
Sin Cara

To RAW
Jack Swagger
Wade Barrett (IC Champion)
Drew McIntyre
Layla
Kofi Kingston



Supplemental Draft (assuming there is one)
Ted DiBiasie (to SmackDown)
Zack Ryder (to SmackDown)
Eve (to SmackDown)
Tyler Reks (to RAW)
Kelly Kelly (to RAW)
Alicia Fox (to SmackDown)
Curt Hawkins (to RAW)
Tyson Kidd (to SmackDown)
Gail Kim (to SmackDown)
Justin Gabriel (to RAW)
Michael McGillicutty (to SmackDown)
David Otunga (to SmackDown)


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Christian drafted to RAW and he ends up winning the World Heavyweight Championship, and then brings it with him over to RAW


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

Who do you think RAW's draft picks will be, and explain why you think the particular superstar and or diva will get drafted to RAW, and how will that certain superstar benefit from being on RAW

*Alberto Del Rio* drafted to RAW, and the reason why I think Del Rio will get drafted to RAW is because Vince loves him now already, he is the most over heel in the company right now at the very moment, and Vince thinks that if you are the biggest heel in the company, that you should be on the A show, and Del Rio definitely deserves to be on the A show. If Del Rio should win the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules, then he brings that title with him to RAW and he can be a main eventer on RAW easily and he wouldn't get lost in the shuffle at all. Del Rio why I think he will benefit from being on RAW is because he will have newer feuds and he would be able to face more superstars on RAW that he has not faced before.

*Drew McIntyre* drafted to RAW, why I think McIntyre will get drafted to RAW is because on Smackdown he has been lost in the shuffle, and not only that but he was hand-picked by Vince directly to be the next Chosen One for this company, so if Drew is on the A show, he can start over again and his push can begin on RAW and not only that but Vince also loves McIntyre, so does HHH, so if he comes to RAW, he would benefit easily. Drew he would be like The Miz when he comes over, Drew would win the MITB Ladder Match to carry the briefcase around, and then boom cashes it in to become champion, 2011 is the year of Drew McIntyre, and that can only happen if he is drafted to RAW.

*Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett* drafted to RAW, the reason why I see Barrett getting drafted to RAW is because lately The Corre has done nothing for him, it has done nothing but bring him down, and there is dissention within the group, so what better way to end the group than by having Barrett get drafted over to RAW, and when is the last time the IC Title was ever RAW property, back in 2008-09 being the last time the IC Title was ever on RAW.

*Jack Swagger* drafted to RAW, the reason why I see this happening now more than ever is because of Michael Cole, but not only that another reason is because ever since Swagger lost the World Heavyweight Championship on SD, he has been lost in the shuffle, and in mid-card hell, so if he is on RAW, he can start a new beginning and his push can begin again towards becoming a main eventer on RAW. Swagger reminds me so much of a young Kurt Angle, and if he is on RAW he can benefit a whole lot, a change of scenery is needed.

*Kane & Big Show *drafted to RAW, the Tag Champs, I see them being drafted over to RAW tomorrow night because Kane he needs a change of scenery having been on SD since 2009, Kane needs to be back home on RAW, and Big Show because on RAW he had more of a role there, and I believe both of them can benefit from being on RAW especially if one or both decide to turn heel.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*[CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

5 days ago there was some rumors about draft of 2 big superstars and now it's confirmed by backstage source, according to 24wrestling.com

The Miz is to be drafted to smackdown
Alberto del rio is to be drafted to RAW

What do you think? I think they could let Miz retain and Del rio win for title brand exchange


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Wouldnt call a rumour on a 3rd party website as confirmed, by a backstage source or anyone.


----------



## M4ttz0 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Nothing is ever really confirmed beforehand, things can always change


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

true things can change, but this site is really very good at spoiling stuff..They knew as Rock being WM host, 6 man mixed tag team WM match and the cancellation of the US title match !


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

So I would trust them this time


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Nothing is confirmed until it happens on live on Raw.

It'd be pretty stupid of them to draft ADR to Raw and Miz to Smackdown... Way to give away the results for Sunday.

UNLESS Miz is losing the title at ER to Morrison or Cena...


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

the draft will ALWAYS surprise people


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/547682-wwe-draft-discussion-thread-25-4-2011-a.html


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

this place makes me laugh

you complain all the time wwe is too predictable and how the draft is so predictable and then you come on here and read spoilers beforehand.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Im still pretty sure you made that up but seeing as i already predicted that then ill just nod and play along considering how much i love being right  
And if this does happen than it means Christian has no chance in winning the whc as Del Rio will bring that to Raw and Miz will bring the WWE championship to Smackdown


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

If anything these are my Smackdown draft picks, and the reason why I think this particular superstar will be drafted over to Smackdown, and why and or how they could benefit from being drafted over to Smackdown:

*WWE Champion The Miz* drafted over to Smackdown, the reason why I chose Miz to be drafted over to Smackdown is because I traded one top heel for another, 2 of the biggest heels on opposite shows, Del Rio on RAW and Miz on SD because Miz if he is on Smackdown he can have newer feuds and face people that he has yet to face yet, so many dream matches for The Miz especially if he is on Smackdown, and he brings with him the WWE Title, because I would have him retain his title at Extreme Rules bringing his title with him to Smackdown since the last time the WWE Title was ever a part of the Smackdown brand was 2009, and that was when HHH was champion, so the WWE Title needs to be back on SD and who better to do that than Miz, and Miz if he is on Smackdown he would benefit more, trust me.

*Randy Orton* to Smackdown, the reason why I see Orton getting drafted to Smackdown tomorrow night is because SD is in need of a mega face since Edge has just retired, and they need a top babyface who is capable of replacing Edge and I can't see that being Christian, if anything I see it being Orton, and Orton has done pretty much everything there is to do on RAW facing pretty much everyone, and on Smackdown he can have newer feuds, and be a main eventer on SD.

*WWE United States Champion Sheamus* drafted to Smackdown, the reason why I see Sheamus getting drafted tomorrow night over to Smackdown is because if he is on Smackdown, he has a better chance of being a main eventer on SD, and he can be a top heel on Smackdown, because on RAW he has been lost in the shuffle ever since losing the WWE Title back in 2010, Sheamus if he is on Smackdown newer opportunities, newer feuds, and Sheamus can drop the US Title on Smackdown and then go straight into the main event on Smackdown becoming a real threat for the title. The last time the US Title was ever a part of the SD brand was 2009, so it is time for a change, and it is time for a new place of scenery for Sheamus who will only benefit more by being on Smackdown.

*Ted DiBiase* drafted to Smackdown, plain and simple he just needs to be moved over to Smackdown, new place of scenery, and not only that but he has a better chance of building himself up again to become a main eventer especially if he is on Smackdown.

*R-Truth* drafted to Smackdown, another move that I want to see happen because Truth if he is on Smackdown, he has a better chance of being a main eventer on that brand, a bigger chance to become an even more top heel, and Truth can be a serious threat for the championship especially if he is on SD, since he has come to RAW, he has pretty much done nothing.

*Morrison* drafted to Smackdown, the Friday Night delight back on SD because on SD he was more entertaining, and it was just his brand when he was there, and he has a better chance of main eventing on this brand


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

why are they still drafting? Why can't the GMS trade superstars? Like do the 11 year old fans really believe that Smackdown drafted Raw's top heel and Raw randomly drafted Smackdowns top heel?


Teddy long talking to a computer woulda been funnay


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> And if this does happen than it means Christian has no chance in winning


Unless Christian moves to RAW aswell.

ah who am i kidding, he has no chance even if these rumours are false.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



bboy said:


> this place makes me laugh
> 
> you complain all the time wwe is too predictable and how the draft is so predictable and then you come on here and read spoilers beforehand.


Much like you have just done.

Artard.

Anyway, this is just rumours still, no evidence.

I cant see them moving Miz to SD.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Please tell me I am not the only one who read the title and thought it meant that some of the roster was being drafted to the WWE Superstars show. 

I still do not believe Miz to SD and Alberto to Raw. I can see ADR moving over to RAW but I'm not believing anything draft related til I see it tomorrow night.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Frustratingly it makes sense.

Wasn't it confirmed somewhere that ADR and Cena would main event summerslam?

Cena wont move to smackdown so ADR would have to move to raw.

By keeping both titles on raw it would degrade smackdown worse than it already is

Shame too as i would prefer the miz on raw but i suppose it opens up new fueds for him which he needs...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I wouldn't take this as confirmation or anything but I was thinking that Miz and Del Rio could swap brands with the titles swapping too anyways. You never know.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Del Rio, Taker, Barrett, McIntyre & Swagger to Raw.
Orton, Sheamus, Bourne, Bryan & Santino to SD.

My predictions.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I'm not saying it's not going to happen, but seeing that Vince likes to change his mind every 5 minutes nowadays, even 5 minutes before a show, I don't think anybody could "confirm" any spoiler like this.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

The Miz - Rumors of ADR facing Cena at SS this year. ADR will most likely win the title and then go to Raw the next night (when the draft choices take effect). Smackdown will then need a champ so Miz goes to SD.

Orton - Edge retired. SD needs a mega face.

Ted Dibiase - Not doing anything on Raw and I think a move to smackdown + a face change would do him wonders.

Daniel Bryan - Same as Ted Dibiase, minus the face change obviously. Could become a good contender for the World Title (not winning it for sometime though).


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Back stage leeks guys are what confirm spoilers


----------



## KokoBJobbed (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I hope not. I enjoy Miz probably more than anyone else right now in the WWE and prefer he stay on Raw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



TankOfRate said:


> Nothing is confirmed until it happens on live on Raw.
> 
> It'd be pretty stupid of them to draft ADR to Raw and Miz to Smackdown... Way to give away the results for Sunday.
> 
> UNLESS Miz is losing the title at ER to Morrison or Cena...


Its been reported the effects of the draft wont become active until after ER so they give away nothing


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

The WWE championship is not going to be on SD

Unless Miz is losing the title at ER, i believe this is bullshit


----------



## M4ttz0 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

*Daniel Bryan to Smackdown*I believe he should go to Smackdown so he can develop his character more and get over more because Smackdown tends to have more wrestling
*Drew McIntyre to Raw*He should go to Raw because he has lost his way since he first arrived on the scene, I believe a change of scenery could do him well.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*



MarkyMark88 said:


> The Miz - Rumors of ADR facing Cena at SS this year. ADR will most likely win the title and then go to Raw the next night (when the draft choices take effect). Smackdown will then need a champ so Miz goes to SD.
> 
> Orton - Edge retired. SD needs a mega face.
> 
> ...


These reasons are so spot on, that they are valid reasons and I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

I only agree with ADR and Drew McIntyre


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

Swagger to RAW because he needs to be drafted, overall a change of scenery is needed, and Swagger can become a main eventer on RAW


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Bad move if true therefore I don't think it is happening. Moving Miz and the WWE title to SD is a BIG mistake.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Starbuck said:


> Bad move if true therefore I don't think it is happening. Moving Miz and the WWE title to SD is a BIG mistake.


why, In your opinion?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



RKO696 said:


> The WWE championship is not going to be on SD
> 
> Unless Miz is losing the title at ER, i believe this is bullshit


Why? It's not the first time in history the title has moved brands.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

from the first post, every reason was just so they can become the main event on smackdown....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Would be a nice change. Orton and Cena aren't going anywhere and they need new people to beat so ADR is the best option at the moment.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

Because SD needs main eventers and upper midcarders now more than ever


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Drew Mcintyre could be a good addition for the U.S title contenders


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Optikk said:


> Would be a nice change. *Orton and Cena aren't going anywher*e and they need new people to beat so ADR is the best option at the moment.


Exactly what I'm thinking. So many people are assuming Orton will go over, but I don't think so. I still thinnk he's too big for Smackdown and fits RAW far better. In that case I would bring over Del Rio, Swagger and Barrett to build to the main event over on RAW.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

:lmao

confirmed?

this is worse than WrestleZone.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



NJ88 said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking. So many people are assuming Orton will go over, but I don't think so. I still thinnk he's too big for Smackdown and fits RAW far better. In that case I would bring over Del Rio, Swagger and Barrett to build to the main event over on RAW.


Good drafts, yet orton should go to SD to fill Edge's shoes..unless taker returns full time which probably will never happen


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

If this is true I am happy that the WHC and WWE titles are going back to their rightful places, Raw/Smackdown... but thats just me, I am more of an old school person and liked how the titles were back then.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

Sin Cara? Could easily make a tag team with Rey called "The Lucha Libres" (I know horrible name but it is all I could think of) and then have a feud like Rey did with Batista when he turned heel. The storyline is there but WWE's Creative Team has the creativity of Melina's taste in men.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I like it and the belts may not switch if Cena/Morrison and Christian win they wouldn't switch.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Miz isn't leaving the flagship show. He has more mainstream popularity than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Miz is too big of a star to be on the B-show


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Actually the B-Show needs some strong roster or there will be no more B-show


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

I'm gonna go with Justin Gabriel being drafted to RAW. It'll be a cheap and easy way to get him out of the Corre since they are pretty much finished by now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Orton has the perfect skill set for taped show tbh. SmackDown has actually been doing decent ratings (or at least they were) for being on sci-fi not too long ago. I can see Orton going over to SmackDown and doing a summer program with ADR kind of like what Trips did with Edge a few years ago.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



biro said:


> Actually the B-Show needs some strong roster or there will be no more B-show


Why are you so damm eager for your link to be right?

Miz is not leaving Raw, it makes no sense. Think about it.

You and your link are both wrong and have no evidence.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So I decided to sit and have a think about this lol. This is what I have come up with.

*To Raw*:

Kofi Kingston
Jack Swagger
Drew McIntyre
Justin Gabriel

*To Smackdown*:

Randy Orton
John Morrison
Daniel Bryan
Zack Ryder


*Raw Main Event/Upper midcard* - (HHH), Cena, Sin Cara, Kofi, Miz, Punk, Seamus

*Midcard* - Truth, Riley, Ziggler, Bourne, Swagger, Drew, Gabriel

*SD Main Event/Upper midcard* - (Taker), Orton, Mysterio, Christian, ADR, Barrett, Rhodes

*Midcard* - Morrison, Bryan, Show, Slater, Ryder, Kane

The only real big move is Orton. The rest of them are smaller moves but having said that they are smaller moves that could make the world of difference to both shows.

On Raw we could get:

Cena/Sin Cara
Cena/Kofi
Cena/Swagger
Cena/Drew
Miz/Kofi
Miz/Sin Cara
Miz/Riley
Miz/Bourne
Punk/Kofi
Punk/Sin Cara

Also we can throw in all the feuds that HHH hasn't had yet such as HHH/Punk, HHH/Swagger, HHH/Drew, HHH/Miz, HHH/Ziggler. Obviously he won't have all these feuds but there are a lot of options here.

On SD we could get:

Orton/ADR
Orton/Mysterio
Orton/Christian
Orton/Rhodes
Orton/Barrett
Mysterio/Barrett
Mysterio/Morrison
Mysterio/Bryan
ADR/Morrison
ADR/Bryan

And again we can throw in the whole host of feuds that Taker can potentially have too such as Taker/Orton, Taker/ADR, Taker/Barrett.

I think these moves could really freshen things up. Raw looks a little weak but they can work around it and will have hopefully built some guys up over the course of the year to make the roster stronger.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Why are you so damm eager for your link to be right?
> 
> Miz is not leaving Raw, it makes no sense. Think about it.
> 
> You and your link are both wrong and have no evidence.


He wants to be the next Meltzer.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

That reason I agree with a whole lot


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

SD needs a face. Miz is not a face. SD is taped. Miz is a talker. 

DOES.NOT.MAKE.SENSE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

If true it will definitely be the dumbest move WWE ever made. Del Rio isn't over.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Starbuck said:


> SD needs a face. Miz is not a face. SD is taped. Miz is a talker.
> 
> DOES.NOT.MAKE.SENSE.


but it was reported on hotrasslinnewz24/7.freewebs.com bro

it can't be wrong!


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Orton all day to Smackdown


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



biro said:


> true things can change, but this site is really very good at spoiling stuff..They knew as Rock being WM host, 6 man mixed tag team WM match and the cancellation of the US title match !


everybody predicted those things.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*My draft predictions - Write-ups and explanations included!*

I know it's been discussed a lot, but I decided to give my predictions on how I think the draft will go on monday. This is a long read, so please take the time to comment and give me your thoughts. Thanks 

Raw
*Pick #1 - Alberto Del Rio.*
Quite possibly the most expected draft pick waiting to happen. Alberto Del Rio has been constantly appearing on Raw during the Wrestlemania season, so I'm going to take a guess and say that they were testing the waters with how he does on Live TV before officially making the move.

Will he move to the brand with the World Heavyweight Championship around his waist? Who knows. I'm going to make a bold prediction and say that Christian will take the strap at Extreme Rules, keeping the World Heavyweight Championship on Smackdown.

*Pick #2 - Intercontinental Champion, Wade Barrett.*
I know, I know. _"Wasn't he just on Raw two months ago?"_, while that is true, I have a feeling WWE will be switching the midcard titles around again. The US Championship has been on Raw for almost 3 years now, and I think it's time that the Intercontiental Championship returns to it's rightful home. I also think that Wade Barrett works better as a Raw Superstar, and with the Corre not looking too strong at the moment, I wouldn't be surprised to see him make a return to the brand.

*Pick #3 - "The All American American" Jack Swagger.*
Like Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger has been appearing on Raw pretty often lately. His run in 2009 didn't go down very well, but now that he has "Former World Heavyweight Champion" under his tag, he might get a better chance of breaking out on Raw than he has on Smackdown the past few months. Afterall, it was likely the Raw Creative Team who booked him to become Mr. MITB and World Heavyweight Champion in 2010.

*Pick #4 - Drew McIntyre.*
I thought this was a given last year, but it wasn't to be. Drew McIntyre has shown that he can be one of the company's top future stars, but he has been merely making up the numbers on Smackdown's roster the past few months. A move to Raw would freshen him up, and give him some new people to face.

*Pick #5 - The Undertaker.*
This is another bold prediction. With The Undertaker likely retiring at next year's Wrestlemania, I think WWE may have him do one last run on the Raw roster. I'm not saying Taker will even appear often, heck I don't even think he will show up when his name is called out. But The Undertaker vs Triple H could very easily happen at Summerslam or even Wrestlemania 28. I for one, don't want to see this spread across both brands again, and Triple H isn't returning to Smackdown.

*Pick #6 - "The Masterpiece" Chris Masters (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
With the way the Smackdown broadcast team were hyping up his ring-skills and potential last week, I definitely wouldn't be surprised to see him go back to Raw and get a solid push in the Intercontinental Championship hunt. Masters is a good talent and could be a huge star if pushed right.

*Pick #7 - JTG (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
I don't see him lasting very long with the upcoming cuts. However, I think they could throw his name in there to make up the numbers for Raw. Who knows? Maybe he'll stay. Ever since losing Shad, he hasn't been doing much. He's still young, but he might want to ditch the Cryme Tyme get-up first.

*Pick #8 - Tyler Reks (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
T-Reks isn't a bad talent, but "The Dreadlocked Demolition Man" just isn't cutting it. He needs mic-time and character direction. Who knows though, maybe WWE will make him the new Snitsky. But sadly, I can't see him making it past the cuts.

*Pick #9 - Curt Hawkins (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
Raw needs a new resident jobber, if they lose Zack Ryder and unfortunately for him, C-Hawk is the man. If it was up to me, I would pair him up with Trent Barreta as 'The Dudebusters', but WWE is lacking a tag team division. It's sad because those two could become the new Edge & Christian if done right. I know most people expect to see his name in the cuts, but I think he could dodge them yet again. Hawkins is a good talent and has potential, it's just up to WWE to do something about it. 

*Pick #10 - "The Glamazon" Beth Phoenix (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
This is a pick that is very likely to happen. Apparently, one of the guys at WWE.com slipped up and moved her to the Raw section, that might indicate something. But besides that, Beth is more of a Raw diva than a Smackdown diva. And with Kong's arrival, we will need to get the inevitable match, hopefully at a big PPV like Summerslam or Wrestlemania.

Smackdown
*Pick #1 - "The Viper" Randy Orton.*
Randy Orton is in desperate need of a brand switch, so I'm thinking this may be the year it happens. Randy hasn't been a Smackdown superstar since 2006. And with Edge's retirement, I'm thinking that Smackdown needs a new "top face", and Rey Mysterio isn't that guy. 

*Pick #2 - Daniel Bryan.*
The difference in Raw and Smackdown, is that Raw's midcard matches are often rushed, and that's due to commercial breaks and Live television. Smackdown don't have those problems, therefore their talent can have longer matches and get a better chance to showcase their ring ability. Daniel Bryan's strong-point is his wrestling ability, there's no doubt about that. A move to Smackdown would definitely get him over, and I could see this happening.

*Pick #3 - United States Champion, "The Celtic Warrior" Sheamus.*
Like I said above, I have a hunch that WWE will be switching the midcard titles around again. Like Orton, Sheamus is in desperate need of a brand switch. He has done it all, and the switch will give him some new blood to feud with. I'm hoping this switch happens.

*Pick #4 - Santino Marella.*
This is definitely something WWE would do -- put Santino's pick on the main show. But on the flip side, Santino has been on Raw for his entire career, a move to Smackdown would be a change for him. And it also splits up another tag team, and we all know WWE loves that!

*Pick #5 - Evan "Air" Bourne (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
With Sin Cara's arrival, Evan Bourne has been pushed down the card as the token highflyer. It's a shame because he is an amazing talent, and a move to Smackdown would definitely freshen up his career and give him a better chance to showcase those abilities. I have a feeling they won't air this pick on the actual show, and that's a shame because Bourne needs all the momentum he can get.

*Pick #6 - Ted DiBiase (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
He's just one of the talents that is being wasted away on Raw. And it's pretty sad to see because he was easily one of the most promising stars in 2009. Ted has been on Raw for his entire WWE career. I think a change would freshen up his career and maybe the Smackdown creative team will stop the 'Million Dollar-ripoff' gimmick, which would be a huge step up in my books.

*Pick #7 - "The Canadian Bulldog" David Hart Smith (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
Ever since the unneccessary Hart Dynasty break-up, Smith has made ONE appearance on Monday Night Raw. And that was when he got squashed by Tyson Kidd's forgettable bodyguard, Jackson Andrews. Smith is, in my honest opinion, the most talented generational wrestler on the roster. And a move to Smackdown can only help him.

*Pick #8 - Zack Ryder (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
With all the attention surrounding him lately, I could definitely see WWE capitalizing on his internet popularity and giving him a chance to showcase his character and skills on Smackdown.

*Pick #9 - Yoshi Tatsu (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
Yoshi is a good talent, and I would like to see him get a chance on Smackdown. I think it could happen.

*Pick #10 - Alicia Fox (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
This former Divas Champion hasn't been doing much on Raw ever since losing the strap. Smackdown needs a counter-act after losing Beth Phoenix, and I think Alicia is that girl.

*Pick #11 - Tyson Kidd (SUPPLEMENTAL).*
Like Smith, Kidd has been doing a whole lotta nothing since the Hart Dynasty break-up. It would be a waste of talent to see his name in the upcoming cuts, so this is pretty much a last-chance situation. If he moves to Smackdown, he has a better chance of showcasing his talents and getting over.

So, what do you guys think? Would you be happy with this draft lottery? Give me your thoughts. And thanks for reading


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally think that Drew McIntyre should not get drafted to RAW. I think he will get lost even deeper on the A Brand. They just need to revive his Smackdown push.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: RAW's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

I really don't see a reason to have a draft. I'm kind of excited to be going their live, it will be my first draft show, but with so little star power and no real potential to create anyone anymore, whats the point? Miz going to smackdown will just essentially ruin his career. Anyone going to RAW....who cares? RAW is Cenas show along with 90 minutes of filler.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: My draft predictions - Write-ups and explanations included!*

I agree with most of your picks, if not all of them, except that Taker will not get drafted


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: My draft predictions - Write-ups and explanations included!*



Terry Gyimah said:


> I agree with most of your picks, if not all of them, except that Taker will not get drafted


I'm thinking that Taker will get drafted. Think about it. Smackdown can't really afford too many big names. Taker is the biggest name of them all, but he rarely appears on Smackdown. Thus, it will seem like Raw is getting a big trade, but in actuality, Smackdown won't get affected that much.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



king of scotland said:


> everybody predicted those things.


Except the part where the spoiled WM card was posted and everyone here save for like five people called it bullshit because "LOL dirtsheets" Same thing here. The dirtsheets will probably be right, and everyone will be like "LOL I could've predicted that!" when if you look at the Draft thread no one was predicting it.

EDIT: Anyway, I think it's an interesting move, especially if they go with a Miz face turn and have him be the main face of Smackdown. That could be really fresh and different. RAW with ADR will probably just be ADR running through everyone until Cena finally beats him at SS. Which could be interesting, but not quite as much as a Miz led SD! imo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Except the part where the spoiled WM card was posted and everyone here save for like five people called it bullshit because "LOL dirtsheets" Same thing here. The dirtsheets will probably be right, and everyone will be like "LOL I could've predicted that!" when if you look at the Draft thread no one was predicting it.


you're right. however this random site that he's cited as his source =/= the observer


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



scrilla said:


> you're right. however this random site that he's cited as his source =/= the observer


You could be right. To be honest I don't really know, other than the observer, what dirtsheets are good (relatively of course) and which are 99% bullshit.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Would be a dumb move. Miz can't be a face it just doesn't fit with him. Del Rio ain't ready to be on the big brand. Orton would be the smartest choice to send at smackdown. You bring back Barrett on Raw.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Pillzmayn said:


> Would be a dumb move. Miz can't be a face it just doesn't fit with him. Del Rio ain't ready to be on the big brand. Orton would be the smartest choice to send at smackdown. You bring back Barrett on Raw.


Miz oozes charisma so he would make a terrific face. It's only a matter of time before he starts getting cheered and people repeating his catchphrases in unison with him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> I really don't see a reason to have a draft. I'm kind of excited to be going their live, it will be my first draft show, but with so little star power and no real potential to create anyone anymore, whats the point? Miz going to smackdown will just essentially ruin his career. Anyone going to RAW....who cares? RAW is Cenas show along with 90 minutes of filler.


I get this. While I was trying to think about who could go on each show for my earlier post, I was stumped for a bit. They literally have no stars lol. It's crazy. And 100% agreed that moving Miz is a HUGE mistake. He thrives on the live atmosphere of Raw. Moving him to the taped show is just nonsensical. 

Having said that though I hope you have fun and get a somewhat decent show lol.


----------



## Austinfan4life™ (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Ill believe it when i see it..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Well, considering that Vince changes his mind over 1000 times a day, I wouldn't take ANY report really seriously. Take it with a grain of salt, as everyone should EVERY report that comes out.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



CCCOLIN said:


> why are they still drafting? Why can't the GMS trade superstars? *Like do the 11 year old fans really believe that Smackdown drafted Raw's top heel and Raw randomly drafted Smackdowns top heel?*
> 
> 
> Teddy long talking to a computer woulda been funnay


Do 11 year old fans even know or care what a heel is?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Orton all day to Smackdown


WTF Orton will do in a taped show? he's the second top face of the company


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



4hisdamnself said:


> WTF Orton will do in a taped show? he's the second top face of the company


orton is more of a wrestler than a talker. he fits perfectly on a taped show. undertaker is a bigger face and draw than orton and he's been on SD for years. albeit he's been less active in recent years which is all the more reason to move orton over.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I bet Vince himself dont even know whos going where yet.he changes his mind(whats left of it) on this about 1,000 times a day. As long as Orton gets sent to S-Down I can care less if either of these happen. Cant wait though to get back to this discussion when neither of these happen.LOL


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I'm going to laugh if this source is right.

All I know is that the WM card was spoiled beforehand, and nobody believed it. Everybody called bullshit on it.

I remember when reports came out that Jeff Hardy wasn't going to re-sign. Everybody called bullshit on it. They said, "LOL Jeff Hardy as da title." Well it happened.

I also recall when they said Batista was on the verge on quitting months before it happened. Again, the IWC didn't believe it. It happened.

Miz to Smackdown and ADR to Raw is going to happen.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

So, Barretts not moving to Raw :'(


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



yoseftigger said:


> I'm going to laugh if this source is right.
> 
> All I know is that the WM card was spoiled beforehand, and nobody believed it. Everybody called bullshit on it.
> 
> ...


Again the card was spoiled by the wrestling observer not some random website nobody has ever heard of lol.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Azuran said:


> Why? It's not the first time in history the title has moved brands.


They have made the WWE title to be the most prestigious tittle. They are not going to have it on the B show

At the time when the WHC was on Raw, you could have argued that it was right on par with the WWE title. But the way they have treated it over the years, you can clearly see that it became a secondary title


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



yoseftigger said:


> I'm going to laugh if this source is right.
> 
> All I know is that the WM card was spoiled beforehand, and nobody believed it. Everybody called bullshit on it.
> 
> ...


SMH fpalm
Yeah? And what are you going to do if your wrong?
Oh wait. Remember the report that came out in 2009 that said Christian was the attacker of Jeff Hardy and would work a plan with him at Mania? YeaNo, that turned out to be Matt Hardy. What about the report that WrestleMania XXVII was supposed to have the unification of the WWE Title and World Title? Didn't really turn out that way did it? What about the report that Del Rio will win at Mania? Didn't exactly turn that way huh?

If you've been reading recent reports and actually believe them as you say, you'll recall one that said *Vince changes his mind multiple times throughout the day.* For all we know, Vince will most likely change things up once again tomorrow before RAW. 

With every 1 true report, theres about 10 fake ones.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Sounds legit, maybe a title swap. I'd actually like Miz to be on Smackdown, he can run the show.


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Vince changs his mind all the time. Nothing is confirmed.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

So, if Miz moves to SD would that mean Riley will as well?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



psx71 said:


> SMH fpalm
> Yeah? And what are you going to do if your wrong?
> Oh wait. Remember the report that came out in 2009 that said Christian was the attacker of Jeff Hardy and would work a plan with him at Mania? YeaNo, that turned out to be Matt Hardy. What about the report that WrestleMania XXVII was supposed to have the unification of the WWE Title and World Title? Didn't really turn out that way did it? What about the report that Del Rio will win at Mania? Didn't exactly turn that way huh?
> 
> ...


fpalm

The dirtsheets you reported are about storylines. This doesn't deal with storylines. This one is different from those dirtsheets that predict results, storylines, booking, etc. 

This one is going to be true. Now if only there was a vbookie on this...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



yoseftigger said:


> fpalm
> 
> The dirtsheets you reported are about storylines. This doesn't deal with storylines. This one is different from those dirtsheets that predict results, storylines, booking, etc.
> 
> This one is going to be true. Now if only there was a vbookie on this...


how is this different from results and storylines? and how is this source credible?


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Retarded if true, The Miz is thriving as the champion on raw and has been doing TONS of PR for WWe and interviews across the world. He shouldn't be relegated to the B show, he should keep the title for a long time still.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

it'd be awesome if Miz was drafted to Smackdown, but then traded back to Raw. Just like the HHH draft all those years ago when he got traded back to raw a day later for the dudleys and booker t.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

So Raw gets the B guy? I mean Del Rio is...not a main eventer. I don't care what they tell me on Smackdown. What good is he going to do to Raw IF he brings the World Heavyweight Title over? That is definitely an unfair trade, even if Smackdown does need the star power.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

It shouldn't be a fair trade though. Raw already has twice the roster SmackDown has. SmackDown should be getting the better of the deal.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



scrilla said:


> It shouldn't be a fair trade though. Raw already has twice the roster SmackDown has. SmackDown should be getting the better of the deal.


Raw is supposed to have the better roster and Smackdown has a much better mid card/upper mid card scene than Raw. After Cena, Miz, Orton, Punk and Morrison Raw has pretty much nothing. Smackdown has Swagger, McIntyre, Kofi, Rhodes, Christian, Mexican JBL, Kane, Big Show, Barrett and Mysterio who are or could easily be main event guys. Sheamus and Ziggler are the only upper mid card guys on Raw right now then you have guys like R-Truth, Danielson, Dibiase, Santino and Bourne who need a lot of work to get to that point. Smackdown actually has the overall better roster right now. losing Edge did hurt Smackdown but not as bad as HBK, Jericho and Triple H being gone hurt Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I just can't see Miz or the WWE title going to SmackDown!.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Yeah, just like Pyro's avatar, not happening.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

The WWE Title was on Smackdown as recently as two years ago so I don't get why this would be ground shattering news. Not to mention as I also said just because an ADR/Miz swap occurs doesn't mean the titles will swap for sure. That could be what they want you to think then shock you when Cena and Christian leave Extreme Rules as champions.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

SmackDown shouldn't be that much weaker than Raw dude. It shouldn't be a midcard show.

SmackDown used to have Taker pretty active, Batista and Edge as pretty much mainstays too. That is serious star power missing that needs to be replaced. Miz isn't the guy to do it though. He belongs on live TV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



yoseftigger said:


> fpalm
> 
> The dirtsheets you reported are about storylines. This doesn't deal with storylines. This one is different from those dirtsheets that predict results, storylines, booking, etc.
> 
> This one is going to be true. Now if only there was a vbookie on this...


So wait. Let me get this clear. You mean to tell me that the draft picks that the dirt-sheets report are more liklier to happen then storylines they report? 
THEY'RE DIRT-SHEETS. UNRELIABLE SOURCES. Get that through your head.
Way to shoot yourself in the foot. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Dark Church said:


> The WWE Title was on Smackdown as recently as two years ago so I don't get why this would be ground shattering news. Not to mention as I also said just because an ADR/Miz swap occurs doesn't mean the titles will swap for sure. That could be what they want you to think then shock you when Cena and Christian leave Extreme Rules as champions.


LOL Christian as world champion. Don't be a retard.

I don't see ADR and Miz swapping even if the titles aren't going with them. They've putten so much into Miz in the last 2 years that I just can't see it happening. He looks to be becoming a staple of Raw like Cena. He's one of their most recognizable guys, plugging the company at every turn, doing more media than anybody else. I can't see that guy on the B show.

And yes, the WWE title and the WHC has been on the opposite show in the past, but that was back when they were considered equal titles. Now the WHC has obviously taken a back step. It's still a huge world title but it obviously holds more weight these days to be the WWE Champion. I guess you could argue that if they moved the titles, it would be the WWE's way of trying to get the WHC back to where it was a few years ago, but IDK. It's still hard to believe. They can't just swap the belt every few years, it looks way too fake even for the WWE.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



scrilla said:


> SmackDown shouldn't be that much weaker than Raw dude. It shouldn't be a midcard show.
> 
> SmackDown used to have Taker pretty active, Batista and Edge as pretty much mainstays too. That is serious star power missing that needs to be replaced.


Back then though Raw had Cena, Orton, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Jericho and JBL. Four of those guys are gone and they were replaced by Miz and Punk which is a poor replacement ratio. The biggest problem is that WWE is managing new talent horribly and not trying to push guys hard enough or pushing the wrong guys and none of those guys are faces. Raw needs Cena and Orton to be their top stars because no one else can do it. Miz and Punk are getting reactions but Miz can't wrestle for shit and they appear to not like using Punk except as a main event jobber. This is a very weak roster and no matter what happens tomorrow both shows will look weak because they will be. This is a time for pushes and guys like Rhodes, Kofi, Morrison, Ziggler, Swagger, Barrett and McIntyre are there to use for that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

You can't make them credible main eventers unless they beat an Undertaker or a Orton or a Cena or a Triple H. Beating a bunch of other midcarders does nothing for them. They need a real star on the SmackDown roster if they want to elevate their midcard talent. No matter what you say the Raw/Smackdown thing is WAY too imbalanced now. Sure Raw has always had a superior roster, but now SmackDown has absolutely NO star power. They will never make any new stars eitehr unless they can defeat stars.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I actually think now would be a good time to end the brand extension but that won't happen. They can have two average shows or one amazing show.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Del Rio is barley over. Bringing him to raw would be beyond stupid. The Miz is probably the best part of raw right now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

yeah I agree it is time to end it. it basically serves virtually no purpose these days anyway. when they originally started the brand extension they had midcarders that would easily be maineventers these days. now the roster is pretty damn terrible in comparison.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Dark Church said:


> The WWE Title was on Smackdown as recently as two years ago so I don't get why this would be ground shattering news. Not to mention as I also said just because an ADR/Miz swap occurs doesn't mean the titles will swap for sure. That could be what they want you to think then shock you when Cena and Christian leave Extreme Rules as champions.


Yeah but it was held by HHH. Miz is getting up there in terms of star power and stuff but he isn't anywhere near to touching HHH. Trips was able to come to SD with the WWE title and keep its prestige. Miz coming to SD with the WWE title will look like a demotion for both of them.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> And yes, the WWE title and the WHC has been on the opposite show in the past, but that was back when they were considered equal titles. Now the WHC has obviously taken a back step. It's still a huge world title but it obviously holds more weight these days to be the WWE Champion.


I think history dictates that that's more relative to who's wearing the belt than anything else. Everyone said the same thing in reverse in '04 when HHH and Benoit had the World Title and JBL owned the WWE Title. 

At the end of the day WWE has gone out of its way to reinforce the idea that the belts are just meaningless props. If we were supposed to feel any differently the belts wouldn't even move when a guy gets drafted, they'd stay behind on the show they started on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

also cody rhodes/ r-truth are expected to swtich brands, i hope so!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



[email protected] said:


> also cody rhodes/ r-truth are expected to swtich brands, i hope so!


That would be awful. Cody is just starting to shine on SD. Moving him to Raw could kill his push and momentum if he has to hang with Cena and Orton.

All of these spoilers are just bad ideas. ADR is not ready to be the champ of Raw or champ of any brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown's Draft Picks For Tomorrow Night, And Why?*

Miz to SD because I want something new plus it will give him some new opponents/ feuds
Orton to SD because he's been on raw too long
Cena to SD to give Raw more room for rising stars/ no SUPERCENA BABYFACE
Sheamus to SD to be a top main event heel
Ted Dibiase for a push
Daniel Bryan same as Ted


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish Cena went to Smackdown, with Orton as the top face on Raw the might deepen his character and give raw some type of edgy feel since he'd be the top guy along with Trips.


----------



## MattsteeleNJ (Apr 25, 2011)

I just hope they keep CM punk on raw. thats all haha


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Send Morrison to SD so he can get away from Melina, maybe that will help his career


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

If Miz goes to SD, it's confirmed that Christian will win the WHC at ER and remain as the top face on the show. 8*D

A Christian vs. Miz feud would be money, especially the promos.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I'm going to go against the grain here. This is one time that I think this could be a great move. Miz could be the "Face" of SD and what better way to "put over" Del Rio than having him beat an Orton or Cena. Miz vs Barrett and Miz vs Christian would be smart. I'd move Sheamus and Morrison to SD as well, with Swagger staying on Raw.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

So if this is true, then this can go two ways. Either Miz retains and Del Rio wins, or Miz loses his title and Christian wins. Either way, Miz going over to a smackdown show currently lacking main eventers? Meh, I don't know if I agree with that move.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I hope it's not true. I think The Miz deserves to be one of the main guys on Raw.

When I came back to wrestling I couldn't believe The Miz was WWE Champion... but the guy has won me over massively.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

S-Down needs HEELS.Thats why theyre even doing the draft now because theyre very thing on them now after Edge's retirement.So now its rumored(and in no way a fact) thats theyre gonna get Truth and Miz(both heels)? Yeah,I believe this dirt sheet b.s.

I still say(and hope)Orton is the top face that goes there.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

WWE championship on Smackdown?


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Del Rio on RAW is a disaster. No way he is ready to main event on the A show when he hardly gets any sort of reaction despite being pushed to the moon. It can work on Smackdown because they can use canned heat since it's pre-recorded.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

I just wonder how pissed the ICW will be if we don't see Daniel Bryan traded to Smackdown, but I think he will. I could see him putting over Rhodes in a 10 minute match or so his first night. Sadly, though, that's most likely what he will be used for his entire career in the WWE. Putting guys over and making them look good as hell in the ring.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

If theyre using Miz to be the new babyface of SD then go for it! Miz and Barrett feud would be pretty good or a Christian/Miz feud before a face turn.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

If theyre using Miz to be the new babyface of SD then go for it! Miz and Barrett feud would be pretty good or a Christian/Miz feud before a face turn. 

I actually feel this needs to be done to freshen things up. Miz has feuded with EVERYBODY on RAW. Cena and Orton numerous occasions. Even the freaking main mid-carders in Bryan and Morrison so this NEEDS TO HAPPEN now that I look at it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

If this news is true, then Miz is retaining on Sunday. WWE wants both world titles, and both top heels, to switch brands at the same time.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*



jasonviyavong said:


> If theyre using Miz to be the new babyface of SD then go for it! Miz and Barrett feud would be pretty good or a Christian/Miz feud before a face turn.
> 
> I actually feel this needs to be done to freshen things up. Miz has feuded with EVERYBODY on RAW. Cena and Orton numerous occasions. Even the freaking main mid-carders in Bryan and Morrison so this NEEDS TO HAPPEN now that I look at it.


My thoughts exactly. Your 3 main "faces" of SD would be Miz, Christian, Morrison and make the 3 main "heels" Barrett, Sheamus, R-Truth. 

To see if Del Rio is really read, let his first feud be with Orton and have Punk and Cena fued. 

If this is really about building for the future, then let you're "future" headline SD for a year and readjust the lineup accordingly next year.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

I for one am not expecting them to bring the WWE title to Smackdown, or bring the WHC to Raw, so it looks like both Cena and Christian are walking out as the Champions.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

This is awesome because Smackdown will become Miz's show. I know that sounds awkward with Taker still being there, but Miz has definitely grown on me and everyone within the past few months, and he's getting closer to being a big star. This is almost directly similar to Edge's move to Smackdown in 2007 to take the World Championship off of an injured Taker in replace of Kennedy. The Miz will become Friday Night Smackdown. This move will pretty much solidify him as a Main Eventer, and that can ONLY be good for business. Temporarily feuds will be awesome too. Christian/Miz, Rey/Miz, Eventually, Taker/Miz, POSSIBLE Jericho/Miz because I can see Jericho going back to Smackdown after he comes back. Even Kofi/Miz would be fresh and exciting. I'm all for this. As for ADR, he seems like a better fit on RAW. The matches he can have with Cena, Orton and Morrison will be phenomenal. (Possibly Triple H but you never know) I like the idea of switching both the top young heels. 

I also think this means they're comfortable having Punk be the #1 Heel in the company, which is only good.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE DRAFT tomorrow night. I'm hoping to get drafted from SUPERSTARS to either RAW or SMACKDOWN. WWWYKI.

from : http://twitter.com/#!/ZackRyder


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: [CONFIRMED SPOILER]Superstars Draft*

Does the draft even matter at this point? The brands aren't like they used to be back when it was Bischoff running Raw and Steph/Heyman/Long running smackdown.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow. Practically every single one of the "rumors"/"spoilers"/"ideas" whatever you want to call them are just plain bad and idiotic. Overreaction, much, Vince? (To Edge retiring.)

To those who say Orton's too big for Smackdown, I don't follow. Orton is unquestionably #2 behind Cena, and that is as far as he can ever get on Raw. Orton's never been a huge draw on his own. Never. The height of Orton's drawing power was when he was in one of the hottest feuds in years with the entire McMahon family and Triple H during The Road to Wrestlemania. That's when he leapfrogged Edge and several others in the foodchain for good. But he's still not that _that_ big. Sure, he's "huge" when you compare him to over 90% of the roster today, but as we've all been saying the past year or so, WWE's star power ain't so hot, and keeps taking big hits every nine months or so these days. 

Moreover, Orton's pretty much done everything he can do on Raw for the time being, unless they specifically draft certain heels from Smackdown to feud with him, or he takes on Dolph Ziggler throughout the summer (LOL). The truth is, CM Punk feud notwithstanding, Orton's been gradually, surely, losing momentum and hype and fan excitement compared to the monster pops and reactions he was drawing last spring/summer ever since he won the WWE Championship at Night of Champions. When they cut short his maiden babyface chase of the WWE Championship, the fans couldn't bother to keep caring that much. What made it worse was his being placed in the middle of the CeNexus angle where he quite clearly didn't belong as anything more than a kind of prop with the belt, serving as the counter balance to Barrett as Cena's Choice. 

What Orton _is_ big enough to do, however, is take Edge's spot, immediately, and be Smackdown's top babyface. I would think Orton fans would be delighted at this prospect. He'd finally have a brand built around him, and just as Undertaker was viewed for a long time as something approaching Cena's equal when he was top dog of Smackdown, and Batista was viewed for a long time as something roughly around Cena's equal when he was top dog of Smackdown, and recently Edge having built up a career at which point he could no longer be convincingly booed by the fans around mid-2010 was doing a solid job of holding the fort for Smackdown, Orton could become that. When you bring Orton back to Raw in 2-3 years or whenever, suddenly his image is more enhanced. Another feud with Cena three years from now on Raw would be so much bigger if Orton spends some quality time on Smackdown being one of its top faces, away from Cena and away from Raw (for the most part). 

*scrilla*'s right. Orton would be well-suited to Smackdown and vice versa. He's not much of a talker at all. But he can wrestle. That fits Smackdown. He'd be big enough to probably get Del Rio over the hump to becoming solidly over (more on this in a couple paragraphs) this summer. He'd be a good match-up with Swagger if their little feud a year ago right now was any indication. 

To me, Orton moves to Smackdown and in a couple years' time he probably becomes a much bigger star than he is today. He's very big, no doubt, but when you put him in the main event of Raw with someone who isn't a huge draw like a CM Punk or a Chris Jericho, the ratings for Raw are kind of shabby. Orton could use a run at the top of Smackdown to make him bigger, much like Edge before him. It's not a demotion the way it was for Batista in 2005. Besides, Orton has just turned 31, should he remain healthy he can be moved back to Raw in a few years and enjoy the last major run of his career there (though I think he's got nine years on his contract to go, ha!). 

*Starbuck* is right. Miz, at least for now, absolutely belongs on Raw. He's a talker. He feeds off the energy of the live crowd. That live crowd is responding to him mightily right now, he's getting strong reactions (mixed) and he's on his way to becoming a staple of that brand. Orton's _been_ a staple of Raw for several years now, but the act is stale (or rather, the setting) and he needs to be freshened up where he can be viewed as Cena's proto-equal. Should Cena turn heel, next year or the year after or the year after that, Miz is probably the logical guy, as of now, to be turned face in response. And that leads me to the idea of Miz becoming Smackdown's top face. To quote him, really? Really? Firstly, that's a bad idea. Miz is comfortable right where he is and what he is right now. You're gambling quite a bit by sending him to Smackdown only to turn him face and expecting him to become the brand's top face, all with one stone, proverbially speaking. It could potentially lead to an Orton-'04 effect on him should the turn not work out (granted, audiences are kind of calling for it a little bit, but that was also a little true with Orton's if anyone remembers, and the execution helped to kill it). Miz would probably make a better face in 2011 than Orton did seven years ago but does WWE really want to gamble on Miz successfully moving to Smackdown and successfully becoming their top face? Isn't that a little rushed compared to the meticulous way in which he's been built up over the last two years on Raw? Shouldn't Raw be his home by almost all accounts? It's where his push into relevance was born; he fits the mold of promo-heavy, wrestling-lite; he's very much a "live crowd" guy; as *Starbuck* says, a move to Smackdown, even as WWE Champion, will feel like a demotion considering the way he's been pushed on Raw. 

And now Del Rio. I realize there's something of a backlash on this board with him, especially since his 'Rumble win, and lately with everything that's gone down. Not to mention, he's the alternative route to Christian being WHC, so it figures a lot of people would be turning on him right now. But all of that is besides the point, the guy's not nearly over enough to be positioned as one of Raw's top heels, much less _the_ top heel of Raw. Unlike Miz, Del Rio fits Smackdown better. As with Mysterio, Del Rio fits Smackdown's history of cultivating a strong Hispanic viewing audience. Del Rio can cut solid promos but he's very good in the ring and has had plenty of solid matches with guys like Edge, Christian, Mysterio, etceteras. And he's not very over, and live crowds tend to be hit-or-miss with him. A lot of his appearances on Raw in the winter were kind of rough because the crowds were not very much into him for the most part. I understand the concept of making him over by placing him on Raw and having him feud with Orton and Cena (for Summerslam in the latter case) but it feels drastic. 

Anyway, the benefits? Well, WWE can try to test Miz's drawing power by sending him to Smackdown and then turning him face. What kind of audience can he help bring in? (I'd say he's not ready to be given such a tough assignment, but this is WWE where foresight is often not among their better virtues.) Del Rio would probably get more over if he were up against Orton and/or Cena (although the way Cena's being treated by so many fans, it might be a weird case where a lot of people either have no one to root for or they start cheering Del Rio, which Vince doesn't want, either). 

Anyway, seems like the most speculated Draft moves never happen. They didn't last year (Orton moving to Smackdown was a huge one, didn't happen). And there are always some big surprises. Smackdown basically being raped last year was a surprise, especially with Jericho _and_ Edge moving from SD to Raw (along with Morrison and R-Truth) with Smackdown really just getting Big Show and Kofi Kingston in exchange. (Oh yeah, and Christian--turned out to be a good move right now for him.) So I've probably written all of that for nothing, but it was kind of fun regardless. Oh yeah, and as some have said, the Draft and brand split become more meaningless/constrictive/less helpful for most of the roster every year, but every year I can't help but find myself drawn in, at least in the last couple of days leading into it.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this is pretty hard, but i can feel Randy or Cena going for Smackdown. CM Punk to Smackdown maybe? very interesting Draft coming up tonight. 

I think i should presume that Smackdown gets the best picks for this years draft, because quite frankily Smackdown roster needs at least 1 top baby face and 2 or 3 good mid- carders from Raw


----------



## wakooma7x7 (Feb 20, 2011)

I say WWE will reactivate Triple H for a while and let him go to SmackDown! again... just for one year or so, until they built up and established another babyface!


----------



## LiamC (Oct 27, 2010)

Raw...
John Cena
Alberto Del Rio
CM Punk 
R Truth 
Dolph Ziggler 
Wade Barrett 
Cody Rhodes
Jack Swagger 
Kofi Kingston 
Drew Mcintyre 

Smackdown... 
The Miz
Randy Orton
Christian
Sheamus 
John Morrison 
Rey Mysterio 
Daniel Bryan 
Ted Dibiase
Zack Ryder


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Is the Miz/ADR swap indeed happens I see the breakdown like this:
RAW FACES:
Cena
Orton
Sin Cara
Kofi
Kane
Justin Gabriel
Skip Sheffield (when he returns)

RAW HEELS:
CM Punk
ADR
Wade Barrett
Dolph Ziggler
R-Truth
Zack Ryder

SMACKDOWN FACES:
The Miz (after face turn of course)
Christian
John Morrison
Rey Mysterio
Big Show
Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne

SMACKDOWN HEELS:
Jack Swagger
Sheamus
Cody Rhodes
Drew McIntyre
Big Zeke
Ted Dibiase Jr.
Heath Slater


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Orton to SD it has to happen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

wakooma7x7 said:


> I say WWE will reactivate Triple H for a while and let him go to SmackDown! again... just for one year or so, until they built up and established another babyface!


I don't think this is too far outside the realm of possibility if they have cold feet about moving Orton. But moving him is the right thing to do for everybody involved imo.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't realize the Draft sticky was in this section and my Raw thread got deleted. Oh well, I'll just ask the same Q here.

Are there any wrestlers you -GUARANTEE- will get drafted tonight? 

My only pick is going to be Evan Bourne moving to Smackdown.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I see it going like this

*To Smackdown:*
Randy Orton
John Morrison
The Miz
Daniel Bryan
Ted DiBiase Jr. or Sin Cara
Sheamus

*To RAW*
Big Show
Kofi Kingston
Alberto Del Rio
Drew McIntyre or Jack Swagger
Wade Barrett


----------



## Hammerlock86 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok i agree that ADR is most likely going to RAW and The Miz is most likely going to smackdown but i dont get why everyone says that means ADR and Miz are both gonna win at ER and the brands are gonna switch titles? I think its more likely that Cena and Christian will win and WWE will use Christian as a transistional champ and start a fued with ADR and Cena for the WWE title. It's Painfully obvious the SD is the #2 show and Raw is #1 and the WWE title is the #1 title and the WHC is the #2 title. The titles changing brands is not likely to happen


----------



## RatedRMember (Apr 20, 2011)

I think almost a given that Orton will be going to Smackdown, I honestly think that it would benefit Mason Ryan to go to SD as well, they have already shown the tension between Nexus, so this way he can leave without having any of the members forced to turn face.


----------



## thunderthighs (Mar 22, 2011)

*To Raw*
Beth Phoenix
Layla

*To Smackdown*
Alicia Fox
Melina
Tamina or Maryse _or both_
Brie Bella (_We need a Bellas split "Twin Magic" is past Cena stale. Extreme Rules Brie drops the title to Eve. Later on Beth takes it an feud with Kong [Kharma]_)


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Orton is getting drafted to Smackdown


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

To Smackdown:
Randy Orton
HHH
David Otunga
Sheamus
Tyson Kidd
Evan Bournce

To Raw:
Big Show
Kofi
Wade Barrett
Christian
a diva


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Raw*
Christian
Del Rio
Cody Rhodes
Wade Barret

*Smackdown*
Orton
Sheamus
Even Bourne
Daniel Bryan


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> *Raw*
> Christian
> Del Rio
> Cody Rhodes
> ...


Uh, what? You realize this puts both the WHC and WWE Title on RAW, right? If both Christian and Del Rio move over, at LEAST one of Miz, Morrison and Cena has to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, I do realize that. It has happened before, so its not like they cant find another way to bring the WHC or WWE title to Smackdown. I guess I should have mentioned it was not a prediction and just how I feel the draft should go down.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Yes, I do realize that. It has happened before, so its not like they cant find another way to bring the WHC or WWE title to Smackdown. I guess I should have mentioned it was not a prediction and just how I feel the draft should go down.


Okay, so how do you view the WWE title going to SD! in this scenario?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I just feel like Sheamus is a mortal lock to go to Smackdown. It is probably the move I can see the most happening tonight. He would be welcomed on Smackdown. Although many people feel like Smackdown needs a big name, I just don't think they're going to get it. The only big name I can see moving is Orton and that is ONLY if Triple H agrees to come back a bit sooner and have his final run over the summer. With that being said here is what I can legitimately see happening tonight.

To RAW:

Alberto Del Rio, He is already stale on Smackdown. The only feud he hasn't had is one with Taker, but on RAW he will have Cena/Orton/Triple H/Morrison. He is better suited to go to RAW.

To Smackdown: 

The Miz/CM Punk, this will be the biggest move Smackdown will get tonight. I would like to see them run a storyline where Punk gets Orton to make the LMS match for their right to be on RAW, with Punk ultimately going over in the end and sending Randy to Smackdown. This is the best Smackdown will do tonight. 

To Smackdown:

Sheamus, I think it's too obvious. Sheamus/Show, Sheamus/Kane, Sheamus/Taker, Sheamus/Rey, Sheamus/Kofi all will be fresh. He will regain a sense of prominence on the Blue Show. This just makes all the sense in the world. 

To RAW:

Cody Rhodes, The hottest Mid Carder in the company right now. His character is really interesting and would fit on RAW nicely. I can see him having a great set of matches with Sin Cara or Daniel Bryan. (whoever stays) Morrison/Rhodes would interest me as well. Rhodes seems like a natural fit on RAW, he is very entertaining and has improved vastly in the last 12 months.

To Smackdown:

Ted DiBiase, simply put, to freshen up his career and hopefully rejuvenate him.

To RAW:

Drew McIntyre, ^ ditto.

The other names I can see moving are Kofi Kingston, Daniel Bryan, Santino Marella (unfortunately), Nexus/Corre members (Like Gabriel or Mason Ryan).

I'm almost positive this puts every title on Smackdown, but I'm sure they'll figure out how to get the titles on each show.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Final Draft Picks

To RAW:

Cody Rhodes
Wade Barrett
Beth Phoenix
Big Show
Kane

To SmackDown:

Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
Sheamus
Evan Bourne

Supplemental Picks:

Alex Riley to SmackDown
Mark Henry to SmackDown
Santino to SmackDown
Tamina to SmackDown
Yoshi Tatsu to SmackDown
Brodus Clay to RAW
Heath Slater to RAW
Jack Swagger to RAW
Trent Barreta to RAW


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like Cody on RAW as well to get a sense of how the live crowd reacts to him, but I don't see him getting drafted yet. Unless Rey winning at ER is the end of their feud.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

To RAW:

Alberto Del Rio
Cody Rhodes
Layla
Kofi Kingston
Jack Swagger

To SmackDown:

CM Punk
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne

Supplement Picks:

Alex Riley to SmackDown
David Otunga to SmackDown
Tyson Kidd to SmackDown
Melina to SmackDown
Ted DiBiase to SmackDown
Drew McIntyre to RAW
Heath Slater to RAW
Beth Phoenix to RAW
Ricardo Rodriguez to RAW


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

North Carolina!! Shut UP!!! LOL


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Deuces Little Jimmy!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

**


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lawler is like Yes!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

mysterio vs sin cara, book it!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Why does mysterio have a lace up crotch ???


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Core needs to come over to Raw.

To battle Apple and Nexus
lol


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

jw....Cena to SD??? worst move possible, h/e I'm not surprised at this WWE
Orton to SD??? smart
Mysterio to RAW??? pat
Henry to SD??? pat
Sin Cara to SD??? new Mysterio, pat
Show to RAW???? no surprise, changes every year
ADR to RAW??? horrible

it's totally obvious this is only to make sure every main match at the PPV is b/t a guy on each brand now.....hope they have thought farther out than that though h/e I doubt it


----------



## Slamx (Apr 26, 2011)

GOLDBERG.


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Alex Riley to SMACK DOWN?
Called it

OR Raw General Manager to SMack Down


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

AHHH, what a Boner Kill.
Cena Back on RAW


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so much for the MIZ TO SMACKDOWN rumors


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Seems to all but guarantee christian winning now with cena back on raw and ADR on raw too


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm really not a fan of adr going to raw. maybe he can feud with jomo but he could easily get lost in the shuffle. and what happens to punk?


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Draft is so cheesy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mexican JBL and Miz on the same show is a living nightmare. At least Mexican JBL isn't over at all and will probably flounder under Miz, Punk and Sheamus. I am excited for the supplemental draft tomorrow to see what mid card guys get swapped.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my prediction for Supplemental draft.

Kane be draft to raw.

Kofi Kingston draft to raw.

Nikki Bella and Brie Bella be draft to smackdown.

Evan Bourne draft to smackdown.

Michelle McCool be draft to raw.

Daniel Bryan be draft to smackdown.

Mason Ryan be draft to smackdown.

Heath Slater be draft to raw.

Santino be draft to smackdown.

Tamina be draft to smackdown.

The Great Khali be draft to smackdown.

Tyson Kidd be draft to smackdown.

Tyler Reks be draft to raw.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I feel that the youth movement on both shows (particularly for faces) is now in grave danger due to the huge amount (it seems) of established faces that just got moved.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I laughed until I doubled over when Cena got re-drafted at the end. They trolled us.


----------



## pr0phylactic (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol, you guys were so off with everything but Orton to Smackdown.

John Cena to Smackdown to start the show then back to Raw to end the show caught me off.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Smackdown loses Del Rio and gets Mark Henry. What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm really hoping either Daniel or Bourne get moved to Smackdown in the Supplemental.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Only 15 minutes away


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Round 2 is on!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Daniel Bryan to SmackDown first pick in SD!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is headed to Smackdown.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown! Fuck Yes!


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Great he was one of the guys that I really wanted to see move. Should be good for Bryan. Hopefully Zack Ryder will be next WWWYKI.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nice move for bryan


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Good for Bryan. Just give him a singles feud, anything really. Because he wasent doing anything on Raw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Let's hope Michael Hayes doesn't fuck this up.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Bryan vs Cody


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

very good opener for SD they need to equal up the star power as RAw has way too much

JoMo, Sheamus or Bourne next over please


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

is there an actually video, or is it just popping up on the website?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett plz


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Great news about Bryan, i'm real glad he's off Raw.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

mistrymachine said:


> is there an actually video, or is it just popping up on the website?


I'm just following it on the live chat.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

YES! Daniel Bryan to Smackdown! Exactly what I wanted, if Bourne can go to, then life is complete.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Smackdown is looking great, as long as Mr.Kool Aid remains on the lower-card


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> I'm just following it on the live chat.



Ditto. Live Chat's where it's at.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I always love the jobber draft.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like Danielson and love watching him on Raw but I can't argue with this move. Hopefully Swagger to Raw still happens.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

mistrymachine said:


> is there an actually video, or is it just popping up on the website?


Look at the right side of the page.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bryan! Nice Pick for smackdown


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Corey Clayton (WWE.com):
For those wondering ... I'm sitting here next to the fax machine in the WWE.com Draft War Room ... waiting for the picks to come in from the GMs. 

"I HAVE JUST RECEIVED A DRAFT PICK FROM THE GENERAL MANAGER.... AND I QUOTE."


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

corey clayton is a kayfabe freak


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

time to troll the live chat!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at THE FINK on this live chat


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So we getting a draft pick every ten minutes or something?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> So we getting a draft pick every ten minutes or something?


Every 10-15 minutes just like last night, according to Cory Clayton.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad Bryan was picked for Smackdown, Can't wait for Friday with all the new superstars on there. And good Swagger for RAW, hopefully Cole can be his manager after the fued with Jerry Lawler.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> So we getting a draft pick every ten minutes or something?


In the past its been every 15 minute. It tends to be really slow.

SWAGGER!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Swagga to RAW


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

With the 10th selection in the 2011 #WWEDraft, Raw receives JACK SWAGGER! #WWE


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagger to Raw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagger to Raw. No shock there.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty obvious Daniel Bryan was going to SD, Its Good for his career.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

SWAGGER TO RAW

WHAAAAAATTT


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

jack swagger to raw.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Swagger to Raw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JACK THWAGGER


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Swagger to RAW, Smackdown needs more heels


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao Swagger might as well have been on RAW anyway.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Swagger to Raw.. meh.. think he & Cole should be on Smackdown instead.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Hopefully this means Cole gets off commentary and manages Swagger permanently now that Swagger is actually a Raw superstar.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow 2 upper midcarders.


hopefully this means punk has a chance to get drafted


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope for Evan Bourne to SmackDown and then im happy. Its the wrestling heavy show and guys like Bryan and Bourne can actually get a chance to do something in the ring.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

USA drafted Smackdown, while Syfy drafted RAW.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Smackdown is becoming Smark Heaven again.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Swagger to Raw, another predictable selection. He's been pretty much on Raw for weeks now anyway.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Just send either Bourne or Ryder to Smackdown and I'll be happy.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Bryan to SD! is great.... I could care less about Swthragga.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Mcintyre goes to Raw but I fear he'll just be a mid carder again.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol, at the kong video during the draft


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

RedMan1234 said:


> I hope Mcintyre goes to Raw but I fear he'll just be a mid carder again.


This.

He needs one more year on Smackdown.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Smackdown needs a top heel now, who the hell they got? Sheamus needs to make his way over, unless they are finally going to give Wade Barrett his chance on Smackdown.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Smackdown needs Sheamus


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

RedMan1234 said:


> I hope Mcintyre goes to Raw but I fear he'll just be a mid carder again.


He'll be a midcarder no matter where he goes.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't see Sheamus staying on Raw I definately see him moving to SD.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

How often are the results coming in? Every 15 minutes or something, or is it just random?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Smackdown has lost all of its former World Champions except Kane and only gained Orton.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

DirtSheet88 said:


> How often are the results coming in? Every 15 minutes or something, or is it just random?


About every 15 minute. So in a few minutes the next one pops up.

My guess a Diva is next.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Swagger to Raw

Makes sense considering hes been a feud surrounding Raw guys anyways


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

DaGreatest said:


> Swagger to Raw


We know


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

:lmao I'm loving the Live Chat so far. Fink has been hilarious.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives THE GREAT KHALI & RANJIN SINGH! >_>


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

With the 11th selection in the 2011 #WWEDraft, SmackDown receives THE GREAT KHALI & RANJIN SINGH! #WWE

Pfff what a waste...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Smackdown gets Khali.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Great Khali...Boy, that took the fun out of things.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great Khali to Smackdown


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown: Solid pick


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope Sheamus gets drafted to superstars honestly.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Fuck the Live Chat. They won't accept any of my comments. Just coz I told them Kurt Angle and Ken Shamrock came up with the Ankle lock before Swagger.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

smackdown gets khali

so much for smark heaven


----------



## dreamfunk (Nov 8, 2009)

The Great Khali to Raw..
Hah, they changed it to Smackdown now..


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait, Khali to SD? But they used the RAW graphic? And wasn't he already on SD?

EDIT: nvm they fixed the graphic. lol


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Ouch thats a stinger


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

RAW gets Khali and Runjin.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Great Khali to Raw, REALLY?. Who gives a shit about him.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

We all know where this is heading...Khali vs Henry fued


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Wasn't Khali already on Smackdown? I think they meant to Raw lol


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Khali returns to main event and feuds with Orton and Henry for the title.. Would anyone be shocked?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I honestly had no idea what brand Khali was on.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Khali has gone to Raw not SD


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The side panel says Khali to Raw even though it is Smackdown. They don't want Khali and Show on the same show which is why they did this. Same thing happened last year.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Khali goes from Raw to Raw.

SWERVE


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

RedMan1234 said:


> Khali has gone to Raw not SD


Wasn't he already on RAW?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Great Khali! The momentum killer!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

No sorry i'm wrong he has gone to SD.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> My guess a Diva is next.




Or a 7 foot monster.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Khali from Raw to Raw.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Who really cares about Khali anyway.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

How many do you think they are going to draft? My guess is it stops at 15.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Khali should just retire. He looks like his legs can break at any second.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing like a crying Mark Henry to cheer things up in the Live Chat


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TRRS said:


> How many do you think they are going to draft? My guess is it stops at 15.


The longer the drag it the more hits the website gets but 15-16 sounds about right.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why can't I join the chat? I'm trying to post but it doesn't come out.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I wanted Khali to get drafted to the unemploxment line


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cue forum crash if zak ryder gets drafted.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

next pick!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives JIMMY USO.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahahaha Jimmy Uso


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Smackdown gets Jimmy Uso :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Jimmy Uso.. lol


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

STAND BACK, SMACKDOWN GOT JIMMY USO!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Sigh...Jimmy Uso. Looks like jobbers and divas from here out.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Jimmy Uso to Smackdown!


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

where's the chat?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Now the crappy, nobody cares pick are gonna happen. They just started off strong to get some intrest.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jimmy Uso to SD, another one I couldn't give a shit about.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

How long before Hornswoggle gets drafted back to RAW?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

An Uso got drafted? 

Better hope his brother or Tamina gets drafted too, otherwise they're dead.

Another Tag Team bites the dust.....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JIMMY USO?!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Smackdown gets Jimmy Uso. Expect releases soon.

Also, The Swag on Raw? fpalm


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

YAY!! NO MORE TAG TEAMS!!!!


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Xist2inspire said:


> An Uso got drafted?
> 
> Better hope his brother or Tamina gets drafted too, otherwise they're dead.


They been dead for awhile now lol


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Who cares about Khali?


----------



## dreamfunk (Nov 8, 2009)

Jey next? lame..


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Smackdown gets Jimmy Uso. Expect releases soon.
> 
> Also, The Swag on Raw? fpalm


Actually, since Swagger is allied with Cole, he's in a good spot. Turning him face soon would be a very smart decision given that Raw is over-saturated with heels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should just retire the tag belts and the tag division.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Xist2inspire said:


> Actually, since Swagger is allied with Cole, he's in a good spot. Turning him face soon would be a very smart decision given that Raw is over-saturated with heels.


Turning him face wont stop him being shit.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why can't I join the chat? I'm trying to post but it doesn't come out.


the wwe.com people only allow selected posts in. fink said earlier there were 15,000 people at the draft so they cant let everyone post.


just say something nice about wwe, and they'll let you in lol.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Theres nobody in this draft who needs to move brands as much as Ted Dibiase, I hope he does move for his career.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder what is the plan with BS and Kane.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Turning him face wont stop him being shit.


Being awesome does though, so no problem here.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

:lmao at everyone thinking Smackdown! actually did good this draft season.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives KELLY KELLY


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kelly Kelly to RAW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw gets Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, divas. Brilliant.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

kelly


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay, Kelly's gone from Smackdown now.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Being awesome does though, so no problem here.


And what is Swagger awesome at?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

mrgagentleman said:


> And what is Swagger awesome at?


Being shit.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

mrgagentleman said:


> And what is Swagger awesome at?


Wrestling, presence, and talking. So, basically everything. He's a heat machine and one of the most exciting wrestlers in years. Shame he'll get lost on RAW, even with Cole.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

5 YEARS IN THE WWE, STILL USELESS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope she is used as Kong fodder.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Kelly Kelly?

Meh, who cares.


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Kong will destroy Barbie Kelly


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Another one I don't care about.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

I'm soo over this draft.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would rather have Kelly around than Laycool to be honest.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

move no.4 ARMBAR


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I enjoyed Kelly more on SD! then I have her career.

...But nonetheless, not that big of a deal.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

since the first two pics this supplemental draft has been wack. I would rather seen Rosa Mendez or Beth Phoenix come over to be honest, K2 has always been bland to me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Coming from a long line of Samoan Superstars, which includes WWE Hall of Famers The Wild Samoans, his father Rikishi and even multi-time WWE Champion The Rock, *Jimmy Uso and his twin brother Jey have wreaked havoc during their short time in WWE.* Now, he makes his way to SmackDown, the perfect place for this *electrifying Superstar* to move to the next.



ROFL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bryan to SD - Good choice, he was doing nothing on RAW.

Swagger to RAW - might as well as he's involved with this Cole storyline anyway. He'll get lost in the shuffle with Seamus, ADR, Miz, and Punk all ahead of him, but oh well.

Great Khali to SD - I doubt anyone cares, he'll probably make random appearances every so often as he did with RAW. No big deal.

Jimmy Uso to SD - Great job WWE, you broke up yet ANOTHER tag team, and again one that won't get either guy over as single stars. Fantastic fucking booking. Even if they were jobbers, at least they were a team: now it's down to Show/Kane and Santino/Kozlov. I think this is the worst the tag division has EVER been.

Kelly to RAW - I honestly don't care about the divas.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives JTG


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

JTG TO RAW

WHO THE FUCK CARES


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

JTG to Raw, another pointless draft.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

HA JTG


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kazz said:


> Raw receives JTG





Brooklyn Brooklyn.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

lol no one in this draft matters


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

No!!!!! JTG & R-truth feud coming up :no:


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

JTG? 
:lmao:lmao:lmao

Okay, _now_ they're just not trying. End this please.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be shocked if Ted Dibiase isan't drafted.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

JTG should be released not moved to Raw. Guess who is getting beat up by R-Truth soon?


----------



## dreamfunk (Nov 8, 2009)

JTG..lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RedMan1234 said:


> I'll be shocked if Ted Dibiase isan't drafted.





Hopefully he gets drafted to the unemployment line.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It's the jobber draft, what was everyone expecting?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I fully expect JTG to be the case of released-before-ever-appearing-on-new-brand.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Raw receives JTG


Business is about to pick up.

Oh wait, no, I just had some wind.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JTG... hooray?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

JTG to Raw...who the fuck cares.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Xist2inspire said:


> JTG?
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Okay, _now_ they're just not trying. End this please.


This is not the 2012 Hall of Fame induction ceremony. It's the post-Raw draft for lowercarders/jobbers, just like every year. So shut up.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> JTG should be released not moved to Raw. Guess who is getting beat up by R-Truth soon?


Sting?


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone else only interested in this draft incase Ryder gets moved?


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Tosh said:


> Anyone else only interested in this draft incase Ryder gets moved?


Yep


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Update: John Cena to Smackdown

woah he got drafted thrice ..... that's somethin


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

"JTG sees red"

Gotta love Styles.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives ALICIA FOX. >_>


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Zach Ryder is the "one to like for the month" huh? Whos next after him Trent Barreta?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alicia Fox to SD. I don't care .


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

With the 15th selection in the 2011 #WWEDraft, SmackDown receives ALICIA FOX! #WWE

Hooray?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Alicia Fox?

Lame.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> Update: John Cena to Smackdown
> 
> woah he got drafted thrice ..... that's somethin


Stop trollin'.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Some pretty stale draft picks at the moment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And... another diva...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Alicia Fox.

Blame tough enough.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes! Bryan got drafted to SD! Hopefully this is a fresh start.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox is taking her botching and her undefined championship to the Blue show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Melina should be drafted just so we can see Alicia Fox vs Melina.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't be many more picks left. Is it possible to end on a high? Surely can't be too hard with Alicia being selected recently. Unless it's Melina and SD bag themselves the greatest match to never happen on Friday nights!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

So when is Ryder getting drafted from RAW to Smackdown to fill that main event heel gap?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Swagger going to Raw makes no sense. With a lack of heels on SD and him getting some exposure with Michael Cole he was a decent option for a heel push, on Raw with Miz, Punk, ADR, Sheamus etc. He'll be lucky to crack midcard status.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

John Cena got drafted to TNA


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEAH! Another brand for Alicia Fox to _NOT_ appear.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Swagger going to Raw makes no sense. With a lack of heels on SD and him getting some exposure with Michael Cole he was a decent option for a heel push, on Raw with Miz, Punk, ADR, Sheamus etc. He'll be lucky to crack midcard status.


Swagger is being built toward a face push. He's going to obliterate Michael Cole at ER.



John_Cena_is_God said:


> John Cena got drafted to TNA


Seriously, quit trolling. You're not funny.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanna see another Alicia vs Melina classic match .


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

BM_Chicago said:


> Zach Ryder is the "one to like for the month" huh? Whos next after him Trent Barreta?


If Trent Barreta can learn to cut the funniest promos since Attitude then maybe, yeah.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Man,say what yall will but this is actually a decent pick up Alicia was actually doing a decent job as womens champ.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Snooki got drafted to RAW


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Do the divas drafts matter, they only have one title to go for now. Might as well have them appear on both shows.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Backspacer said:


> If Trent Barreta can learn to cut the funniest promos since Attitude then maybe, yeah.


Really ? since Attitude?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am so glad Alicia Fox is off Raw because she sucks. I am a little surprised they haven't split up Nexus or Corre at all yet.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives WILLIAM REGAL


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Regal? Does he wrestle anymore?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

William Regal to SD. Once again I don't care .


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha. Random.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Kazz said:


> SmackDown receives WILLIAM REGAL


TOP HEEL SPOT SECURED


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Finally a good pick. Hopefully he'll get used for once.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Regal vs Bryan with time. MAKE. IT. HAPPEN.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He does NXT so it makes sense I suppose


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Regal-Bryan feud?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Does this mean Regal will be wrestling?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan should turn heel on SD and have Regal manage him.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Kazz said:


> SmackDown receives WILLIAM REGAL


he was on Raw?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Guess he'll be lacing his boots up again then.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Anonymous RAW GM to Smackdown :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I predict the next draft will be Kozlov to SD.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The last pick will be Sheamus to Smackdown, the rest will be the likes of Primo, Ryder, Eve etc


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives YOSHI TATSU.

Please let them bring back the Cruiserweight title.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> The last pick will be Sheamus to Smackdown, the rest will be the likes of Primo, Ryder, Eve etc


Surely they would reserve a draft like that for tv, I think he should move to SD but I have my doubts he will.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Smackdown gets Yoshi Tatsu. Yay?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hopefully this means Yoshi will get some TV time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Comment From DannyZiegler 
Why is Drew Carey in the HOF? Ace Ventura was a terrible film.

Someone from the WWE chat. 

fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hopefully Yoshi will actually get a push now.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

YOSHI TATSU to SD. Basically he's just gonna be on superstars.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting kind of nervous about Ryder. If he doesn't get drafted to Smackdown I think his career is over with the WWE.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Well SD! is getting a lot of picks, but no one significant.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu will end Undertaker's streak


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Surely the next draft has to be going to Raw.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Pointless draft so far, apart from DBD and Swagger, that is.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Comment From DannyZiegler
> Why is Drew Carey in the HOF? Ace Ventura was a terrible film.
> 
> Someone from the WWE chat.
> ...





:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> Pointless draft so far, apart from DBD and Swagger, that is.


Come on it's the supplemental draft, it's *always* been about moving mid-carders and jobbers.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Yoshi, Sin Cara, Justin Gabriel, Daniel Bryan (if he qualifies), could all battle for the Cruiserweight gold. Send over Bourne and Chavo too.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

My next guess is Masters or Chavo to RAW


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Yoshi, Sin Cara, Justin Gabriel, Daniel Bryan (if he qualifies), could all battle for the Cruiserweight gold. Send over Bourne and Chavo too.



I don't see the Cruiserweight belt coming back until they unify the world titles, unless they want to make the tag straps brand specific to RAW and the Cruiserweight belt exclusive to Smackdown!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

MCINTYRE!


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Drew to Raw


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Drew McIntyre to Raw . Thats what I wanted.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives DREW MCINTYRE. Oooh.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Smackdown is fucked.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

McIntyre to RAW? Fine with me, he can rot with DiBiase for all I care. No way he's going to get a push over ADR, Miz, Seamus, Swagger, and Punk.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

So which heels are left on SD now?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great even less heels for smackdown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk and McIntyre on the same show....splooge.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I sincerely hope Drew gets a chance to shine on Raw. It's fairly packed with heels right now though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does Smackdown have any heels left besides Cody and I guess Henry?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They've taken the "Smackdown needs more faces and less heels" to a whole new level.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Who the hell is gonna be Smackdowns top heel. I like Code Rhodes but i'm not 100% sure he is ready to become the top heel yet.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

That might just be the last pick too. Todays draft has lasted 2 hours with 10 picks (I think).


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, Yes, Yes now Zack Ryder to Smackdown please.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan will turn heel. He played heel in Dublin. Okay, so he was facing Sheamus, but he held his own and had fun with it.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Derek said:


> Does Smackdown have any heels left besides Cody and I guess Henry?


Jimmy Uso is a heel. 8*D

OK now they are placing YouTube videos into the chat. It's *very* annoying.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

So I'm guessing the SD heels will be:

Christian OR Orton, but not both
Daniel Bryan, managed by Regal (!!!!!!)
Mark Henry
Cody Rhodes
Wade Barrett


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Any heel that goes to Smackdown now will have a major push


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Surely now Sheamus has to be drafted to SD, otherwise theres no real stand out heel.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

How about a new heel debuts this Friday on smackdown, similar to what Del Rio did.

Maybe Seth Rollins?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I love heel Daniel Bryan... I love how he works the ref when he's a heel. I hope he does turn!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sure there is a heel turn for Christian or Orton in the immediate future, unless they super push Rhodes or Barrett.




LariatSavage said:


> I love heel Daniel Bryan... I love how he works the ref when he's a heel. I hope he does turn!


I HAVE TIL FIVE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kong to debut and become US champ.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

And if you haven't noticed, Raw has no mid-card faces except like... JoMo and lolJTG


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The entire SD! roster is filled with low carders/jobbers with the exception of Orton, Cody, and Christian.

Now I'm convinced Christian wins at ER and feuds with Orton with one of them turning heel.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone think they might push Brodus Clay on SD now? Or turn Kane heel again (like they do every 6 months)


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> And if you haven't noticed, Raw has no mid-card faces except like... JoMo and lolJTG


I'd count Mysterio among them, honestly. He's over as fuck, but honestly, how often does he main event?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Pezley said:


> I'd count Mysterio among them, honestly. He's over as fuck, but honestly, how often does he main event?


Regardless, the lineup is Cena -> Mysterio -> JoMo -> Jerry Lawler -> JTG at present, I think. Unless I'm missing someone blatantly obvious.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Smackdown recieves Natalya...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Regardless, the lineup is Cena -> Mysterio -> JoMo -> Jerry Lawler -> JTG at present, I think. Unless I'm missing someone blatantly obvious.


As ridiculous as it is, I think you're right. Something's seriously messed up...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao

Natalya


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Natalya? Meh. Should've been Zack Ryder.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Natayla to SD. Don't care .


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Natalya... well, at least it's a diva that isn't entirely useless.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And Nattie to Smackdown!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope Drew turns face, it's the only way he's got a chance I think.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Regardless, the lineup is Cena -> Mysterio -> JoMo -> Jerry Lawler -> JTG at present, I think. Unless I'm missing someone blatantly obvious.


You did. Big Show. That's about as blatantly obvious as you get. :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I fear that I will be drafted.


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Regardless, the lineup is Cena -> Mysterio -> JoMo -> Jerry Lawler -> JTG at present, I think. Unless I'm missing someone blatantly obvious.


Big Show? And I think Swagger will go babyface after ER


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Regardless, the lineup is Cena -> Mysterio -> JoMo -> Jerry Lawler -> JTG at present, I think. Unless I'm missing someone blatantly obvious.


I think you can count Big Show(ish) Santino & maybe Evan Bourne as midcarders


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Pezley said:


> You did. Big Show. That's about as blatantly obvious as you get. :lmao


That doesn't make things much better lol


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

natalya gone who will fight kong


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> That doesn't make things much better lol


I agree, just saying he's a pretty big guy to forget. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what time this thing ends?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Pezley said:


> I agree, just saying he's a pretty big guy to forget. Literally and figuratively.


Oh my god I forgot about Bourne! Okay, I take it all back


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Apparently Yoshi Tatsu is trending.. :lmao


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Hawkins!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives CURT HAWKINS


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Curt Hawkins to Raw. Anyone care ?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Zack and Curt?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

OH MY GOD RYDER AND HAWKINS ARE BACK IN ACTION


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Nobody cares....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Curt Hawkins to RAW? Game-changer right there.

I really hope they aren't thinking about re-uniting Hawkins and Ryder.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Zack Pack reunited. Standford in their corner!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Hopefully they use Hawkins on RAW, they better do.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

RYDER AND HAWKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

hawkins and ryder team?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

clearly they will unite zack and curt again


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

A team? Like a tag team? WWE doesn't do those...


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

If Barretta goes with him, Raw's midcard is going to be fucking fantastic


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

phew, atleast curt wont be fired


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Now that I briefly marked out, this is dumb. They could have put Ryder and Hawkins back together by sending Ryder to SD!, which would have been much better.

Now they'll just both get buried on RAW.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fink said:


> I am dead serious. Hawkins and Ryder as a tag team would be off the charts!!


The Fink _knows it_!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> natalya gone who will fight kong


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the 1st and last time that Yoshi Tatsu is trending worldwide


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Nobody cares....


Fuck off. 

Let's hope they don't release him. Too much youth, talent and potential to be wasted.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I like how they are shaking up the midcarders so far. Now that Hawkins is on RAW, watch Ryder get moved to Smackdown to avoid the reuniting of the Edgeheads/Major Brothers. Now all they need to do is move Barreta to RAW to form the trio group.

I don't see how out of 20 picks so far that neither Corre or Nexus have lost any of their members.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

sting to wwe


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> phew, atleast curt wont be fired


Being drafted guarantees absolutely nothing. Many have been axed afterwards.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

so is the draft finished yet?


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

R-Truth will be drafted and be a top heel.....sadly


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

the rock drafted to wwe nxt


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives CHRIS MASTERS


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hawkins and ryer, 2 underrated wrestlers on the same show


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheis Masters to Raw. I don't even have a opinion on this draft.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And Raw gets the SUPER FULL NELSON!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Masters to RAW!? Oh you're joking.

Poor guy, I was hoping he'd get a big heel push on Smackdown. Now he's going to job worse than ever.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Chris Masters got drafted from Superstars to RAW.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Chris Masters.. filling the void of mid-card face once JoMo gets pushed? IDK.

I seriously have no fucking idea what WWE is up to with this draft.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Love Masters, he doesnt get on with Cena though


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Send Trent to RAW and have Ryder, Hawkins & Trent form a trio, give them the tag titles and let them use the freebird rule


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Masters Meh.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Raw receives CHRIS MASTERS


okay, barreta is gonna get pushed on smackdown ... who else is there in the midcard that's a face outside of sin cara


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought/think a lot of this supplemental guys were going to be Future Endeavored.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> okay, barreta is gonna get pushed on smackdown ... who else is there in the midcard that's a face outside of sin cara


Bryan, Kane (supposing either doesn't turn) and Kofi


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

So basically, Smackdown has Orton to replace Edge and Henry to get a random heel push, Raw has ADR for the main event scene and a hell of a load of jobbers.

Sweet.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

barreta might be perfect to work Sin Cara smackdown debut.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Chris Masters.. filling the void of mid-card face once JoMo gets pushed? IDK.
> 
> *I seriously have no fucking idea what WWE is up to with this draft*.


thats what makes it fun. The shows should feel really fresh after ER


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The last pick will be Kofi Kingston to RAW. Just watch.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

This draft is actually making me think that when wwe say it is the luck of the draw , they are not lying . I can see Vince picking balls out of a hat right now


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives JEY USO


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

OH THE OTHER USO FANTASTIC

Happy days!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Uso's > Ryder


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The other Uso? Meh, at least they kept a tag team together.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I like the McIntyre and Masters moves because I am excited to see both guys on Raw. McIntyre getting a push would be great. A Masters/Truth or Masters/Sheamus feud may not be to bad either.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Uso's renuited. Not that it matters sense they have been jobbed out for the past forever.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Bryan, Kane (supposing either doesn't turn) and Kofi


isn't kane one half of the tag team champion with big show? how will that work? either way he's a bum

kofi okay and daniel bryan should be a heel

obvious i'm bias but barreta's push should start now.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Usos have been reunited.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Smackdown should still get Dibiase and/or Bourne. Knowing WWE though the last pick will be to send Rosa to Raw or something stupid like that.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> isn't kane one half of the tag team champion with big show? how will that work? either way he's a bum


The titles are inter-brand and the holders can/must appear on both shows. Just like Santino and Kozlov did.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

This just has to be random. It has to be.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Xist2inspire said:


> This just has to be random. It has to be.


Both Usos being picked isn't random. None of it is really, but some of it seems like it.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives KOFI KINGSTON


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha kingston to RAW, smackdown is so fucked.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

BOOM BOOM BOOM! Raw gets Kofi.


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow Kofi to RAW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kofi to Monday Nights


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

In all honesty a move is probably good for Kofi. He has done absolutely nothing since moving to Smackdown... not that he did much on RAW either.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> isn't kane one half of the tag team champion with big show? how will that work? either way he's a bum
> 
> kofi okay and daniel bryan should be a heel
> 
> obvious i'm bias but barreta's push should start now.


Big Red Show will probably still show up on Smackdown fairly often, and take up TV time. Still, wish Trent were on SD


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Ok, scratch that, no Kofi and a Bryan turn = More likely Trent on TV


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Draft has now lasted 3 hours today.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kofi moving is great for Raw but not so good for Smackdown. Raw's mid card scene looks a lot better now though than it did three hours ago.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

WHOEVER PREDICTED JUST A FEW POSTS AGO THAT KOFI TO RAW WILL HAPPEN
PLEASE LINK ME TO YOUR POST I WILL TRANSFER ALL MY POINTS TO YOU BY DONATION AS A PRIZE


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Corey Clayton (WWE.com) said:


> BTW, Zack Ryder just tweeted that he's in the Live Chat right now .... raise your hand, Zack so we can find you


So if he does get drafted, you'll can read his opinions and reactions.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

What the fuck, the rosters have basically just swapped over entirely.

Bit of a shame Kofi never made it in the proper draft, despite having a great showing at Raw.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, so I'm assuming Gabriel turns and goes face into the midcard, Big Red Show wrestles on most Smackdown shows, Trent gets a slight push and Bryan gets TV time


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh i see


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Kofi's on Raw.

Raw is looking overstocked, and Smackdown looks like a wasteland. Ziggler, JoMo, Punk, or Truth need to get drafted to Smackdown before this is over.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

More reason for me not to watch Smackdown now, then again would Orton want someone on the same show as him that botches?


----------



## SCWTeds (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure of the direction of the WWE today.... Very Confusing


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Zack Ryder said:


> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> I'm in the wwe.com #WWEDraft chat. None of my comments are showing up...ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?!


http://twitter.com/#!/ZackRyder

TO THE WWE DRAFT CHAT!


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how many drafts are left?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Smackdown's getting _interesting_ guys. Lots of room for new stars to be made. I'm imagining - in total mark mode - a Christian reign where he makes a TON of mid-card guys look good, face and heel in Bret Hart fighting champ mode, then drops it to Barrett a few months down the line.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> Kofi's on Raw.
> 
> Raw is looking overstocked, and Smackdown looks like a wasteland. Ziggler, JoMo, Punk, or Truth need to get drafted to Smackdown before this is over.


Ziggler and Punk to SD! would be great.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Kofi to RAW! I'm late but Smackdown is getting gutted lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL.....ryder really has no power does he? he is getting blocked just like everyone else lulz


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Ziggler and Punk to SD! would be great.


Punk/Christian = Epic Win.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> Punk/Christian = Epic Win.


And Orton/Ziggler.

Would make SD!.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Zack's posting!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Smackdown is getting fucked in this draft. What they hell are they doing?


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Ziggler and Punk to SD! would be great.


Wouldn't make much sense to put Ziggler on SD since Teddy Long jsut fired him and Vickie for putting him in the hospital. But it's the WWE so they may just act like that never happened.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

"This is how I find out if I'm getting drafted from SUPERSTARS to RAW or SMACKDOWN."

Can't see why anyone doesn't love that man.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

GreenDay13745 said:


> Does anyone know how many drafts are left?


I'm guessing that they're going to 25, which would mean that there's two picks left.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Zackpack runnin wild on WWE.com

WWWYKI


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Sheamus should move to smackdown


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally, something noteworthy.


----------



## jorge3pwnz (Mar 24, 2011)

Ryder in live chat on wwe.com Right now


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives TED DiBIASE


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Ryder has joined the chat on WWE.com it's mental on there.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ted :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ted to Smackdown :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh FFS, why are they still wasting time with DiBiase?!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Smackdown is getting a crap ton of Mid Carders.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I COME FROM MOOOONEEEEEEYYYYYYYY

I COME FROM CLASS

Shame it doesn't help him any.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

DiBiase to SD, about time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay. Now Bryan and Ted can continue their epic feud.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ryder is free to chat! Woo woo woo!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ted desperately needed a new start.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

am i dreaming?

the era of barreta starts now


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dibiase moving is a great move and it also gets him away from Maryse.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton, Rhodes and now DiBiase back on the same brand.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone expecting Brodus Clay to follow Del Rio to Raw? "What about me?"


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Sheamus to Smackdown and this will be a fair draft.


----------



## jorge3pwnz (Mar 24, 2011)

at this point it be better for ryder to stay on raw with all the midcarders going to smackdown


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ZackRyderWWWYKI: 
Yes I am here. This is how I find out if I'm getting drafted from SUPERSTARS to RAW or SMACKDOWN



This guy is fucking gold.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Legacy is back on SD. DiBiase has hope now.

I smell a few feuds cooking.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Can the RAW GM be drafted?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Can the RAW GM be drafted?


Considering Teddy can, I would say yes.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

ZackRyderWWWYKI said:


> LUKE....I AM YOUR BROSKI!


:lmao


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, I've watched all the Zack Ryder youtube videos, yet have no idea what WWWYKI is? Anyone care to tell me? lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Dibiase moving is a great move and it also gets him away from Maryse.


 yoshi gonna tap maryse now


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wonder how long that live chat will last before it crashes with the zack pack and their leader in there?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

D-Tre said:


> Hey, I've watched all the Zack Ryder youtube videos, yet have no idea what WWWYKI is? Anyone care to tell me? lol


Woo woo woo.. you know it.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

D-Tre said:


> Hey, I've watched all the Zack Ryder youtube videos, yet have no idea what WWWYKI is? Anyone care to tell me? lol


Woo Woo Woo You Know It


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

D-Tre said:


> Hey, I've watched all the Zack Ryder youtube videos, yet have no idea what WWWYKI is? Anyone care to tell me? lol


Woo Woo Woo You Know It... his catchphrase that he uses all the time?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

kiss the stick said:


> yoshi gonna tap maryse now


Yoshi got drafted to Smackdown though.


----------



## SCWTeds (Apr 26, 2011)

WWWYKI!!!!!!!! WOO WOO WOO


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

DallasClark said:


> Woo Woo Woo You Know It... his catchphrase that he uses all the time?


god damnit, how did i not catch the abbreviation.. thanks guys


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives TYSON KIDD


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Tyson Kidd to Smackdown.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Tyson Kidd? fffffffffffffff


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dear Lord.....Tyson Kidd to smackdown :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Smackdown's mid-card is now officially stacked.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

tyson kidd to sd! yawn


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tyson Kidd to Smackdown. As if anyone cares lol.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Tyson Kid to The Mack? Another little guy for Sin Cara to work with!


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

Think I might start watching Smackdown again now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tyson Kidd to Smackdown. As if anyone cares lol.


Nattie does.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

ZackRyderWWWYKI said:


> Last week's Z! True Long Island Story had over 100,000 views. If half of those viewers bought a Zack Ryder t-shirt for 25 dollars from WWEShop....that's over 1 million dollars for the WWE.


Vince should see this. Zack Ryder would be in the main event tomorrow.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Tyson Kidd.
:lmao

That better not be the last pick.

EDIT: Looks like we've got another hour left.


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

What the f*ck! Are they drafting the whole roster


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Good lord, how long is this thing going to go?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smackdown could be good i guess, ahh 3 more picks and it'd be ok i suppose. Layla and Slater to Raw, Mason Ryan to Smackdown.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If SmackDown continues to be the wrestling heavy show, there should be some great matches coming from this. Now some guys might actually get time to shine.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Kofi to Raw. You mean he wasn't already? Pointless.

No Zach Ryder


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They'll literally swap every single mid/low carder so everyone's on a different show. Shakin' things up!!


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Backspacer said:


> Kofi to Raw. You mean he wasn't already? Pointless.
> 
> No Zach Ryder


What? No he wasn't already?


----------



## SCWTeds (Apr 26, 2011)

Seriously.... Smackdown gets Tyson Kidd.... They are making Smackdown the AAA for RAW.... I mean it looks like Mark Henry will be the top Heel unless Randy Orton turns....Because while Wade Barrett is there you can have your top heel be the IC Champ unless they want to make that belt mean more the World Title...

Like in the old ECW days when the TV Title meant more that the World....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

smackdown = new/old ecw?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Keep in mind the actual draft is regularly three hours and features 10-12 picks. This year it was two hours and only really had six picks with the Cena shit. I am not surprised this is lasting this long.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

In other news, Jericho just got drafted to FCW!

http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

lol tamina


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown receives TAMINA!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Tamina to Smackdown. Why isn't Raw getting any picks?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tamina is a waste of a pick we need to get Bourne over.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TAMINA! It's time to shake things up again!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

IllNeverGetThrough said:


> Sorry, but: Who's Tamina?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Who's Tamina? Bloody hell.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Tamina?

:flip that. I guess Santino needs a new girlfriend now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Backspacer said:


> Who's Tamina? Bloody hell.


That big chick that hung around Santino


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Tamina is the chick that used to be with The Usos and is now with Santino.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel like they're trolling us with the Tamina pick... Making us wait all day for that?!


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

New Nexus and Corre not being split up :shocked:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

damnit Ryder still hasn't been drafted yet.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

They don't need to split up Nexus or Corre in the draft, they're doing that on TV with the in-fighting.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ted's on SD, everything is right with the world.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol at Ryder saying Awesome Kong would beat him up.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

At this rate everyone besides Nexus and Corre will be on the opposite show. All thats missing is Goldust, Ryder and Kane it seems. So yeah, i'm kind of confused with this Sup. draft so far.

They should have never split Tamina up from the Usos in the first place. Maybe now they can do a second attempt at building this tag team.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

How many draft picks are there? 

Tamina's just been drafted so I guess they're going to rebuild The Usos and her as a heel faction.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Tyler Reks to Raw.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw receives TYLER REKS


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

And RAW gets T-Rex


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Is Tamina the last pick? 

Edit: Just seen Tyler's been drafted.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

REKS TO RAW OMG RAW WILL NEVER BE THE SAME

The crowds are going to blow the roof off every Monday night now!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This has to be the longest Supplemental Draft yet. Holy fuck.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

So SmackDown got Danielson, Regal and a bunch of jobbers.


:lmao Tyler Reks??

When people get drafted in the supplemental they don't usually get released a week later do they? I'm shocked JTG got drafted.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vince is only holding this draft to troll the IWC. Everyone but Ryder is getting drafted :lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Huh. I'm glad I'm actually paying attention to the supplemental draft this year, it's shaking things up more than the live draft did.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

YES!! More Tyler Reks vs Chris Masters and JTG!!!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

This is stupid. Raw and Smackdown are just swapping rosters with the exception of a few guys.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

T-REKS to Raw :lmao


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Samee said:


> How many draft picks are there?
> 
> Tamina's just been drafted so I guess they're going to rebuild The Usos and her as a heel faction.


Bring in Rikishi, damn it!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so we are 10 minutes short of 4 hours??


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

septurum said:


> This is stupid. Raw and Smackdown are just swapping rosters with the exception of a few guys.


Not really, but yes it seems like too many changes are being made at this point.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Tyler Reks? Now they're just trying to bore us out of paying attention.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Apparently there are 30 picks, so 3 more.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

3 more picks, 30 picks overall


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Only 3 more picks to go. Thank fuck.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is so overkill at this point. They are just trading entire rosters now, aside from a handful of guys.

I have no fucking idea what they are going to do with all those heels on RAW. Miz, Punk, Del Rio, Ziggler, McIntyre, Sheamus and Swagger. Wtf.


----------



## TheJokeroholic (Mar 3, 2011)

Holy crap! Tyler Reks is on RAW!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Just proof that WWE has no clue what they are doing.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

T-Reks, I don't care at this point.

Theres still hope that Barreta goes to RAW...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Damnit, the chat just trolled me. I heard Ryder's theme and thought he got drafted.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Send Sheamus to Smackdown, atleast. Fuck.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Zack Ryder will be the second to last pick.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena should have just stayed on Smackdown if they were going to move Rex


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck I had no idea my speakers were on and I just got blasted with "Ooooh Radioooo"... :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bourne, Primo and Layla are my predictions for the last three but I am probably way off.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Reks? :lmao

Just keep on trollin', Vince. Hopefully the jokes are leading to something worthwhile.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd bet Zack Ryder goes to Smackdown, which is yet to be announced.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Cena should have just stayed on Smackdown if they were going to move Rex


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I bet Ryder is pick #30.

WWE love fucking us about.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...I don't get the whole Zack Ryder jerk off party.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

RILEY TO SMACKDOWN


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Alex Riley to Smackdown.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL! Riley to Smackdown! Miz next?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley to Smackdown! Could be interesting


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex Riley to SD!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Riley is going solo


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

"Reks In Effect on Raw" :lmao

You know you're a 90's kid when that made you laugh, then facepalm.

EDIT: A-Ri to SD, this could be the start of something great.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Smackdown gets Alex Riley LOL. And Miz's music plays.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Smackdown is going A-RI!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

It seems like RAW & SD are just trading rosters at this point.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank god they split up Riley and Miz.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Why do people want Zack Ryder to go to SmackDown? So he won't get used on a less relevant show?? I didn't even know people watched SmackDown still tbh.

Also for those saying they are just switching rosters... that's how it has always been lol.

Splitting up Miz and Riley will do no good for Riley. He'll be lost.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Amber B said:


> ...I don't get the whole Zack Ryder jerk off party.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Two more picks? This is overkill.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> ...I don't get the whole Zack Ryder jerk off party.


I thought you'd be supporting a fellow black.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

All the black guys are now on SmackDown so the move makes sense.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That's quite a good pick actually, can be a very solid midcarder as long as he doesn't botch everything.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I just thought of the fact that storyline wise Riley works for Miz not Raw so how can he be drafted?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Riley to Smackdown, good. The dude has much more potential than Miz anyway.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Why do people want Zack Ryder to go to SmackDown? So he won't get used on a less relevant show?? I didn't even know people watched SmackDown still tbh.
> 
> Also for those saying they are just switching rosters... that's how it has always been lol.
> 
> Splitting up Miz and Riley will do no good for Riley. He'll be lost.


I watch Smackdown every week.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

lic05 said:


> All the black guys are now on SmackDown so the move makes sense.


Pretty sure Kofi got drafted to RAW.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Riley to SmackDown?

*HEARTBREAK!*


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

lic05 said:


> All the black guys are now on SmackDown so the move makes sense.


With the exception of Kofi.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They need to push Riley or at least go a step above jobber


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Waiting for the IWC to shit a collective brick when Miz gets drafted to SD! anyway.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I thought you'd be supporting a fellow black.


Meh I don't pull Sharpton's.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

lic05 said:


> All the black guys are now on SmackDown so the move makes sense.


Kofi and Truth?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Wasn't Reilly fired? What happened with that angle?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

you are going to have to get your own chair and carry your own brief-case now miz!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Truth is on RAW too, as terrible as he is


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Pezley said:


> Waiting for the IWC to shit a collective brick when Miz gets drafted to SD! anyway.


Drafting the WWE Champion in the Supplemental Draft would be shocking but it has no chance of happening.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

A-Ri moving helps Miz and Riley in the long run I think.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rickey said:


> Wasn't Reilly fired? What happened with that angle?


He was re-hired.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly, I never understood the whole briefcase thing. It made sense when Miz was MITB.. but after, I didn't get it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pezley said:


> Waiting for the IWC to shit a collective brick when Miz gets drafted to SD! anyway.





World Champions don't get drafted in the supplemental.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

This is still going on? 

Fuck me.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Alex Riley is done.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> World Champions don't get drafted in the supplemental.


Hence why it would be a brick-shitting event if it did occur.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Storyline wise, Riley works for Miz, not WWE. Oops, I used my logic again.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The supplemental picks are at 12 for Smackdown and 8 for Raw so Raw will probably get the last 2.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Riley was the VP of Corporate Communications. Pretty sure The Miz doesn't own a corporation.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fuck, someone in chat just trolled up with Rebecca Black's Friday.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Playing Friday in the Chat room. Not cool


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm guessing 30 picks this year?


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Friday? Blech, now I need to mute.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Fuck, someone in chat just trolled up with Rebecca Black's Friday.




LOL

well. it is zack ryder's fav sing-a-long tune.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Riley was the VP of Corporate Communications. Pretty sure The Miz doesn't own a corporation.


Nah, but maybe he communicated with corporations belonged to others....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Zack Pack running wild in the chat


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Beth Phoenix to Raw.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Kharma vs. Phoenix.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Well we now know where Kong is going


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth and Punk on the same show. It's what she wanted.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Beth Pheonix to raw....


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

D-Tre said:


> Kofi and Truth?


JTG


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

29th pick is Beth Phoenix to RAW.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Incoming Kharma vs. Beth feud.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Mmmm, Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please draft Melina just for laughs.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

A-Ry to SD only makes sense. Someone needs to get RKO'd on a weekly basis after all.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright the Glamazon is back on Raw and can feud with Kong which would be awesome.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

D-Tre said:


> Kofi and Truth?


And JTG. Riley should be fine.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Beth to Raw. Bracing for some Kharma I suppose.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

last pick will be...............?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Beth to RAW, obviously makes sense. Probably the most sense of this supp. draft so far.

Shocked that Melina hasn't been drafted yet myself. If her or Morrison isn't number 30, she gets to stay with her man.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

So the number of people drafted is the same as the number of people who traditionally competed in the Royal Rumble (prior to this year)


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Don't you think some of these draftee's should have been announced on WWE tv? I feel like Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Daniel Bryans, Drew McIntrye and most of all Alex Riley, should have been announced on TV. Alex Riley because he accompanies the WWE champion, Daniel Bryans because he was just feuding with Sheamus, Kofi Kingston because (even though I dislike him) backstage personel seem to like him and he isn't a jobber, and Swagger because he is involved in this HUGE Cole vs. King storyline. WTF?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

One last pick. If Zack Ryder gets drafted the forums will crash.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Alright the Glamazon is back on Raw and can feud with Kong which would be awesome.


Nah, she'll be doing what Nattie was doing: Wrestling on Superstars


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Pezley said:


> Mmmm, Beth Phoenix.


Exactly what I was thinking. Let's hope she isn't squashed by Kong right off the bat.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

TRRS said:


> Don't you think some of these draftee's should have been announced on WWE tv? I feel like Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Daniel Bryans, Drew McIntrye and most of all Alex Riley, should have been announced on TV. Alex Riley because he accompanies the WWE champion, Daniel Bryans because he was just feuding with Sheamus, Kofi Kingston because (even though I dislike him) backstage personel seem to like him and he isn't a jobber, and Swagger because he is involved in this HUGE Cole vs. King storyline. WTF?


I'm sure had it been a 3 hour show they would have been, this year the live draft was only 2 so it only makes sense that the supplemental draft has a little more star power than usual.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Should be Bourne but will probably be someone like Gabriel.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler should hope it's him, not likely though.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

TRRS said:


> Don't you think some of these draftee's should have been announced on WWE tv? I feel like Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Daniel Bryans, Drew McIntrye and most of all Alex Riley, should have been announced on TV. Alex Riley because he accompanies the WWE champion, Daniel Bryans because he was just feuding with Sheamus, Kofi Kingston because (even though I dislike him) backstage personel seem to like him and he isn't a jobber, and Swagger because he is involved in this HUGE Cole vs. King storyline. WTF?


Good point. You know WWE though, Cena and the other "big" names beat all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Should be Bourne but will probably be someone like Gabriel.


It's going to be Gabriel, they've been teasing this dissension long enough.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Melina drafted to Tough Enough


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

C'mooooooooooooon Ryder.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting supplemental draft picks. I think I got a few of them right like Kofi and Bryan. It will be cool to see how everybody fits into the new homes now.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone noticed how Smackdown is left completley without a Main Event level heel? The closest they have is Wade Barret, makes me even more sure they are planning to push Henry as the top heel on Smackdown now, *unless Sheamus is drafted as the last pick*

First time I've ever predicted anything correctly in my life haha


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Raw seems to be getting the better of the draft as usual


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Zack Ryder one time PLZ.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I'm hoping Punk or Ziggler go to SD, Raw is not a good place for them to be right now.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> One last pick. If Zack Ryder gets drafted the forums will crash.



:lmao One massive orgasm will commence.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ZackRyderWWWYKI: 
CROSSING MY FINGERS TO BE DRAFTED TO EITHER RAW OR SMACKDOWN FROM SUPERSTARS!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

btbgod said:


> Anyone noticed how Smackdown is left completley without a Main Event level heel? The closest they have is Wade Barret, makes me even more sure they are planning to push Henry as the top heel on Smackdown now, unless Sheamus is drafted as the last pick


they don't have any main eventers period besides Orton lol.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

> 2. Rey Mysterio to Raw
> With one of the most impressive championship resumes in all of WWE, Rey Mysterio is a major force to be reckoned with. *Fresh off a rewarding victory over Cody Rhodes at WrestleMania*, The Master of the 619 is sure to make an impact when he soars onto Raw.


Did he person that wrote this miss Mania?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't understand why people care about Ryder being drafted. Since when was appearing in the supplemental draft any guarantee that person drafted will be used? The problem's not that he hasn't got a brand, it's that he isn't being utilised. He could get drafted to SmackDown and be buried there too.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Shaemus to SD


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus to SD.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Sheamus to Smackdown. GREAT pick.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

What a shameful thing.

Lobster head.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheamus is just what they needed tbf.

Some of these should definately have been on TV fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSS


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

SHEAMUS!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheamus to SD!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FAWKING BULLSHIT.


Ohhhh, these words are true and I'll make you believe.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

THE KING OF LIMES, LOBSTERHEAD, SHEAMUS IS GOING TO SD!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol, WWE Chat implodes :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damnit poor Ryder.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

ZackRyderWWWYKI: 
GUESS I'M STAYING ON SUPERSTARS...;(


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Sheamus?! WTF!?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Holy shit they moved Sheamus.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, well Barrett will lose the title sunday to Kofi then.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Good pick, but goddamit. Ryder really is going to get fired.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Um... US and IC title on the same show? :S


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Sheamus! Interesting pick and I wonder what will happen from here.. US Title and IC Title on SmackDown .. One becomes main title and RAW gets WHC and WWE? I CALLED IT FIRST!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sheamus to be the big SD heel then


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

lol

A 2 time WWE champion getting drafted in the supplemental draft.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

kinda wanted Melina to go. Maybe they'll have a BON(E)US pick with Melina going 31.

Giving her a shocker like the rest of the roster.


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Why do everybody bitch about Zach Ryder. Now that the deadweight on raw is gone, he will have his chance


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Both U.S. and IC titles on SD, why do I feel like Raw will get both world titles now?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Sheamus???? Who's gonna take the belt off him?

If both Barrett and Sheamus keep their titles, I smell a screwjob with Christian.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Smackdown needed a big heel and Ryder CAN'T fill that role.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Smackdown has the US and IC Titles so maybe Raw will end up with both World Titles.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Here we go, ANOTHER Kofi Kingston IC Title run


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

D-Tre said:


> ZackRyderWWWYKI:
> GUESS I'M STAYING ON SUPERSTARS...;(




:sad:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Zack Ryder has been drafted to his local Long Island McDonalds. WWWYWFWT

Woo Woo Woo, You Want Fries With That.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Sheamus baby. Great last pick


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

US and IC on the same show. Hmmm..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Either Sheamus or Barrett will drop their titles at Extreme Rules to a RAW Superstar.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

They're compensating for the lack of a major title on Smackdown. Damn


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

They should merge the US/IC titles anyway. No point in having 2 midcard titles when all your midcarders are jobbers/fcw clones besides like 4.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> OK, well Barrett will lose the title sunday to Kofi then.




probably...

WWE and IC belts on raw,, WHC and u.s belt on SD (providing christian does the job of course)


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kofi will be winning the IC soon. Why have the US and IC belt on the B show. Does not make sense.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why do I have this sick feeling that they are going to keep both midcard titles on SD and both World titles on Raw for the time being?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kofi will win the US Title. He already pinned Sheamus once so he'll get the shot.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

This tells me Sheamus is remaining heel as a top heel on The Mack, which is a shame. I think he could make a really entertaining face. He's a likeable 'fella'


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Both world titles will not be staying on RAW. Especially since Randy Orton was drafted to Smackdown. He was sent there to be the top guy on the show and do you really think that they'd have a main eventer like Orton on the show if he didn't have the opportunity to be world champion? That would just be silly to me. Either Sheamus or Barrett will lose their title to a RAW guy soon and Christian will secure the World Heavyweight Championship for SmackDown this Sunday.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

Barrett must be losing the title soon then probably to kofi


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bourne and Ryder stay on RAW and Smackdown gets the fucking Great Khali and Mark Henry.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If Barrett's losing his title I hope it's not to Kingston again, that's exactly what Kofi doesn't need.

Drew would be a better choice tbh.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ SmackDown's future top heel getting drafted last. WHAT A SHOW


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

if wwe wants to unify the world and wwe titles just to get cena vs rock at wm then they can go fuck themselves


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Lastier said:


> lol
> 
> A 2 time WWE champion getting drafted in the supplemental draft.


It's a shameful thing...


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

but on a brighter side I don't care about anybody on raw so I don't have to watch it:flip


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dark Storm said:


> It's a shameful thing...


:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Does it matter that Smackdown has both US and IC Title. The titles will get more attention there than on RAW anyways even if they have two titles.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Does it matter that Smackdown has both US and IC Title. The titles will get more attention there than on RAW anyways even if they have two titles.


It ain't gonna last. Kofi is probably beating Barrett at ER.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So now SD has Barrett and Seamus to work with as top heels. Once again, why did the draft ADR? Oh wait, they drafted Mark Henry and turned him heel!! Gasp! That's what we all want to see, right?  I'm going to wait and see what they do with these guys after ER before I go making judgments but right now I don't really know how to feel about the whole thing tbh. Some good picks mixed with some stupid ones too.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't mind if Sheamus and Barrett become top heels. Mark Henry just bothers me though.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rock/Cena will very much unlikely be for a title. It is already mega-over on its face.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Mark Henry bothers everyone, especially after impregnating Mae Young with a hand.

The best move, IMHO, is moving Drew McIntyre to Raw. Might give me a reason to pay attention to it now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Samee said:


> It ain't gonna last. Kofi is probably beating Barrett at ER.


And The Corre might break up.


Anybody noticed that the New Nexus stayed intact.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Of course Nexus and Corre stayed intact.

They are budding a storyline of dissension in both groups, drafting them into oblivion would only hurt that story. The fall out can be played up on TV this way instead of being handwaved by the draft.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll give my opinions on the ones I care about

Daniel Bryan - Needed move for him. Could even have a shot at Main Event with Smackdown roster
Jack Swagger - Saw this coming but I thought it would have happened on Raw, I see him as upper midcard Face after he turns on Cole at ER.
Drew Mac - Some fresh fueds for him and a possible push
Kofi - Probably gonna use him to bring the IC title to Raw.
Ted DiBiase - Another guy that needed a trade maybe even a face run to just freshen the guy up.
Alex Riley - This is a wise move they really needed to get him away from The Miz and let Miz run on his own.
Beth Phoenix - Setting up for an eventual match with Kong me thinks.
Sheamus - The only one that really didn't make sense to me in the supplemental draft should have been on the Raw show but maybe they just wanted to switch the midcard belts around (see Kofi)


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Rhodes is a heel
Rhodes beat Rey at WM

If anything WWE has positioned Rhodes to emerge as the top heel on Smackdown


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Also did anyone notice the mistake on WWE website with Rey's draft? 

"Fresh off a rewarding victory over Cody Rhodes at WrestleMania, The Master of the 619 is sure to make an impact when he soars onto Raw."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Supplementary Draft evaluation:

Sheamus: Maybe he can hone his wrestling abilities more on the B show.

Beth Phoenix: Eh, whatever.

Alex Riley: "Where all da black people at?" will be on his mind.

Tyler Rex: Bad move, he will either do nothing on RAW or be another monster heel who will be built up for 2 months then feed to the top faces.

Tamina: Tits or GTFO

Tyson Kidd: No charisma, no mic skills, no future.

Ted DiBiase: See Tyson Kidd.

Kofi Kingston: Could be built up as a main eventer or fall into the horrendous RAW mid-card where he won't go anywhere.

Jey Uso: Jabroni #1

Chris Masters: Offers nothing.

Curt Hawkins: Will probably dwell in the RAW mid-card and not make a peep.

Natalya: Gotta love those tits.

Drew McIntyre: Does anyone really care about Roody Poo Drew anymore?

Yoshi Tatsu: Will fit in with the Smackdown Mid-card. Should put on some good matches even if it's mostly in a losing effort.

William Regal: Not sure what role he will play. Maybe a replacement for the worn out Teddy Long or a mid-card heel jobber.

Alicia Fox: Uhhh, next.

JTG: Useless.

Kelly Kelly: Hopefully Kong destroys her 5 or 6 times.

Jimmy Uso: Jabroni #2

The Great Khali: Might end up being a main eventer again with the very lean Smackdown upper card roster. *Shudders*

Jack Thwagger: Please don't make this Swagger/Cole thing permanent. Other than that, he is a decent wrestler who can piss off the crowd despite his lack of true mic skills.

Daniel Bryan: Could make a name for himself on Smackdown since he will be around other good wrestlers.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

the problem with Sheamus and Barrett as top heels is that Orton is coming off multiple feud ppv's with them. It's stale already.

Sheamus should have stayed on smackdown because he has a fresh batch of opponents now. Kofi, Show, Rey, Trips when he comes back, they could do Morrison again since it was pretty small, and even Cena considering their feud was more aboout Nexus than Sheamus. Who is there on smackdown? he's already feuded with bryan and orton. Christian would be a nice feud, and I guess there's Kane but that's really it


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tyson Kidd was another waste of a pick. Much like DiBiase, there aren't going to get much screen time over on SD, now that it's packed with midcarders. 

Tamina and Beth Pheonix: I really, really don't care.

A-Ri: lol, why break this guy away from Miz again? He won't be doing anything of note on SD, besides screwing up. But I guess he could make a decent midcarder if they give him a chance.

And then Seamus... I'm really not a fan of this guy, and was fine with him floundering around in the mid-card on RAW. But now it looks like he could take over as top heel on Smackdown... fpalm Please no.

Oh yeah, and Tyler Reks... he'll probably be released before even debuting.

By the way, wasn't there supposed to be a "Black Monday" where the names of 14 or so released wrestlers came out? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hopefully vince plans on adding someone to smackdown for some name power. Any one of Jericho, Batista maybe even Goldberg



Aren't Brodus and Ricardo on smackdown still? Del Rio should ask for his release and come back to smackdown OR the gm will trade CM Punk over to smackdown for Ricardo!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo! You Know It!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll enjoy the Mark Henry push, he's a cool guy. To most others though:










Haters gonna hate.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Jericho for sure to SD when he returns.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

StraightEdged said:


> Jericho for sure to SD when he returns.


Or they can do what they always do and send everybody to RAW.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

lol

it looks like over half the roster got drafted!

I'm sure there's a plan for everyone.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm liking the Supplemental Draft results as almost all of the guys I predicted to move, got moved. Now Smackdown's roster looks much more better and a little more balanced too. I'm surprised that Vince McMahon cared about his "B" show. The IC Title and US Title are now on the show too but I'm sure that will change come Extreme Rules. I really hope Christian wins the World Title but that could be too predictable. Plus, who the hell will Randy Orton feud with? Holy cow Batman! Orton, Dibiase, and Cody Rhodes are on the same show again! Except, Dibiase looks like a jobber now. Lol...

For RAW, the roster looks pretty solid too. Cena can feud with all the heels but that might make the haters hate even more. I wonder who will be the #2 face on the show though. It can be John Morrison, Rey Misterio, or someone else.


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ZackRyderWWWYKI:
> CROSSING MY FINGERS TO BE DRAFTED TO EITHER RAW OR SMACKDOWN FROM SUPERSTARS!


This made me LOL. How can a guy with so much personality not be on tv?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who can see a Cody/Randy feud?

Cody's feud with Mysterio will have ended by Sunday and he never actually got closure for Orton punting him onto Smackdown at Wrestlemania 26.

They could go with the angle that the new disturbed Rhodes is finally going to exact revenge for last year now that Orton is on Smackdown and it could be the feud which solidifies Rhodes in the upper card if Orton is willing to give him the rub.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Kane-UK said:


> Am I the only one who can see a Cody/Randy feud


Nope. This would be epic.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Psycho Rhodes vs. Psycho Orton?

Speaking of these two all three former Legacy members are on Smackdown.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Psycho Rhodes vs. Psycho Orton?
> 
> Speaking of these two all three former Legacy members are on Smackdown.


yeah yet one became a face because nobody cared about the other 2, one who wasn't cared, is now cared because he found a great gimmick, and the other one is ... well he's just there


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> By the way, wasn't there supposed to be a "Black Monday" where the names of 14 or so released wrestlers came out? Whatever happened to that?


I read it was going to be a Black Friday and is very soon.

I liked most of the draft except from Kofi to Raw as he should have got a main event push on Smackdown first and Khali to Smackdown as he will probs get in title picture and he is awful.

So will Sheamus and Show lose their titles before they move then?

Ryder should have been drafted.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

When is the supplemental draft?


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

It has taken place. Daniel Bryan, Ted, Sheamus and Regal to SD and Swagger to Raw are the main drafts.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a quick take on what I thought of the 2011 WWE Draft. I threw in a few Supplemental picks as well:


*
John Cena to Smackdown, then to Raw*: Many complained that it was a waste of two picks. They forget, that's why the Supplemental Draft exists. It was cheap, but worth burning 2 picks.

*Rey Mysterio to Raw*: It didn't work last time. I have no idea why they'd do this again, besides not wanting both Rey & Cara on Smackdown.

*Randy Orton to Smackdown*: This was the expected top babyface move, to fill Edge's now vacant spot.

*Mark Henry to Smackdown*: Mark Henry's face run on Raw had run its course. We've seen heel Henry on Smackdown before, but oh well.

*Sin Cara on Smackdown*: Word is Cara was sent to Smackdown so they could edit out his fuck ups until he can work a botch-free match. Smart move.

*Big Show to Raw*: Like others, I like that they split up the tag champs. I think Kane is a better fit for Raw, though.

*Alberto Del Rio to Raw*: I don't like the move, because ADR is great on Smackdown. But he's proven he can work a live mic, so the move to Raw is a logical one.

*Daniel Bryan to Smackdown*: Give him new theme music and give him that "cool guy" Christian-like edge (no pun), and he'll go places.

*Jack Swagger to Raw*: I thought he would have moved already to pair up with Cole.

*Drew McIntyre to Raw*: I liked him on Smackdown, but when I think of his spot on the card, all I can think of is the mark furniture leaves behind on your carpet when you move it.

*Kofi Kingston to Raw*: Maybe this will work if they try to reboot Kofi as a serious face (or heel?), like when he tried feuding with Orton. I still don't know why they pulled the plug on that so early.
*
Sheamus to Smackdown*: I would speculate that this is more about the US/IC belts switching shows somehow.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- *Daniel Bryan* to *SD* : Put on some quality matches, but i'm not expecting anything of note to happen unless he fued with either Sheamus or Barrett.
- *Jack Swagger* to *RAW* : He's at the bottom of the list of heel main eventers, so he'll probably stay in the midcard.
I see his association with Cole continuing.
- *Great Khali* to *SD* : I don't see the WWE putting him in the main event scene, so he'll compete in the midcard.
- *The USOs, Yoshi Tatsu, Tyson Kidd & William Regal* to *SD* : won't do anything, will compete mostly on Superstars
- *JTG, Curt Hawkims & Chris Masters* to *RAW* : won't do anything, will compete mostly on Superstars
- *Tyler Reks & Drew Mcintyre* to *RAW* : may receive a small push but will then be stopped.
- *Kofi Kingston* to *RAW* : WHY? :no:, he'll be competing in the midcard.
- *Ted Dibiase* to *SD* : might receive a small push but will then be stopped, i hope.
- *Alex Riley* to *SD* : I hope he receives a push but i don't see it with both midcard champions being heels.
- *Sin Cara & Sheamus* to *SD* : hope they start their fued, i don't see both midcard champions staying on SD.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm certainly down with a Cody Rhodes v Randy Orton feud. I probably won't enjoy the promos from either man, but the concept makes a lot of sense for both characters.


----------



## Assassin Evans (Apr 27, 2011)

I was telling people all last week and over the weekend that I thought Orton would be the main Raw superstar to get drafted. It was obvious one of them would have to go to cover the gap left by Edge. I also called Del Rio getting drafted to Raw. The Cen situation was pointless with him getting drafted then back to Raw again. No real shockers in the draft for me. Click HERE for more of my 2011 WWE Draft opinions.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Spoiler: The Draft






> – It was reported yesterday that WWE officials discussed moving The Undertaker to Raw to make up for a top babyface character being transferred to SmackDown during the 2011 WWE Draft. While the draft came and went without The Deadman changing brands, company sources indicate he’ll join Raw upon his return to television


http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwe-n...hange-brands-smackdown-announcer-twitter.html



Didn't see this coming, but would have been awesome on TV. Perhaps if Cena didn't fucking hog the spotlight, like he always does, we could have gotten this.

This is also interesting to note:



> -Despite John Cena being drafted back to RAW last night, there was talk up until Sunday night of keeping him on the SmackDown brand with the idea that Randy Orton was a hot enough babyface to carry RAW on his own. Obviously WWE decided against that and sent Orton to SmackDown instead.


http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwe-news-rumors/wwes-decision-cena-raw-thats-am-dvd-news.html

Apparently WWE doesn't have faith in Orton.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I forgot one name on my review list, Alex Riley moving to Smackdown. I feel like Riley is going to do quite well on Friday nights. I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do on his own. He'll probably gravitate towards the spot Drew McIntyre is leaving behind. As long as he can wrestle a decent extended match (think 7-8 mins w/commercial break), he'll make a mark for himself.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am very happy to see Beth be moved to RAW, it makes the possibility of her becoming divas champion alot bigger now and then possibly feuding with Kharma, I was shocked to see Alex moved to Smackdown but I think he will do well for himself. I am not happy to see both the United states title and Intercontinental titles on Smackdown, I am hoping Wade loses it soon and have a new RAW superstar bring it on over.
I am thrilled to see Alberto Del Rio on RAW, why? there is a big chance now that Christian will win the world title and keep it on smackdown while Alberto will go for the WWE title hopefully on RAW


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm liking the looks of the Draft but I dunno... It seems like Smackdown is lacking a serious top level Heel to make things interesting.


----------



## Heretic_Takeover (Sep 24, 2005)

the US and IC titles are on smackdown, wonder how that will pan out?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Spoiler: The Draft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena is the companys biggest draw, he was never going anywhere but Raw.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

SMACKDOWN FACE

Orton
Christian
Kane
Bryan
Sin Cara

SMACKDOWN HEEL

Sheamus
Henry
Barrett
Jackson
Dibiase

RAW FACE

Cena
Big Show
Mysterio
Morrison
Kofi

RAW HEEL

Miz
Del Rio
Punk
Truth
Ziggler

There are certainly opportunites for someone to make a name for themselves on Smackdown. If Wade Barrett or Sheamus really have it, now is the time to show it.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*"It was reported yesterday that WWE officials discussed moving The Undertaker to Raw to make up for a top babyface character being transferred to SmackDown during the 2011 WWE Draft. While the draft came and went without The Deadman changing brands, company sources indicate he’ll join Raw upon his return to television."*

So Taker to RAW ?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Taker is definitely going to RAW and Michelle McCool with him.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Sheamus on SD, I'm really happy with that draft, just as McIntyre to RAW.

Only thing I'm not really sure about is Del Rio to RAW, because now I think his push is gonna be stopped somewhat.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

The draft was actually alright IMO. Shamus needs to work on SD! for a couple of years and develop a character,like Orton did when he was on SD! after he won the title. As much as like teddy he really needs to become a deputy commissioner or something like that and just appear randomly to drop big news on both shows because him as a GM has ran it's course. I think Regal needs to cut the lights off again as the power hungry tyrant GM to make SD! interesting again. 

On the Raw side of things I hope Kofi gets his push again. He was actually pretty good as the young up incoming main eventer on RAW. I still think Drew-Mac needs something, because he just seems lost right now as a character. Maybe a random face turn could help him out. Swagger should be a good second tier random heel but I think after the Cole-stuff runs its course. I see a Kurt Angle like face turn in his future. Big show should be working a limited schedule and being a attraction at this point in his career so I really don't get the move.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm most happy with Danielson moving to SD, he could be a major player there now. Cena moving back and to was POINTLESS and could have paved the way for two other draft picks.
Del Rio won't be a main eventer at RAW for a while now. Sin Cara to SD was also a good move, if expected.

Overall, a pretty good draft.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Overall, i reckon the Draft was pretty good all round for both Raw and Smackdown. Here are some of my thoughts on this years picks.

Rey Mysterio to Raw, i was pretty surprised to Rey drafted as he was the most over babyface on Smackdown but i guess there are some fresh feuds for him on Raw against the likes of Miz, R-Truth and possibly Cena too in a face vs. face match at some point.

Randy Orton to Smackdown, this move makes sense as he's pretty much the ideal guy to take Edge's spot on that show.

Sin Cara to Smackdown, if he works on his babyface selling, Sin Cara could pretty much fill Mysterio's shoes and moving him to a show that's taped also makes sense as he's botched moves several times already in a live environment.

Mark Henry to Smackdown, now that's he's turned heel i think Henry has a legit chance of getting a decent main event push. Henry has improved a lot over the last 4-5 years and i reckon he's ready for a big push and i think he could have good chemistry against the likes of Orton and Christian on Smackdown.

Del Rio to Raw, this move didn't surprise me that much although since Edge has now retired i thought the company may keep him on the blue brand and build the Smackdown show around him.

As for the supplemental draft, Swagger going to Raw may be a good move for him as he seems to have got back some of the heat he's lost since his run as World Champion on Smackdown last year. Drew McIntyre has improved a lot over the last 5-6 months but i fear he may get lost in the mid-card shuffle on Raw as there are a lot of heels on that show now. DiBiase's move to Smackdown could do him the world of good, ever since the break-up of legacy he's been completely lost on the Raw brand.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Cena going to SDown! before going back to RAW may be one of the stupidest booking decisions I have ever seen. Though nothing will ever beat the fact that Drew Carey is in the Hall of Fame and David Arquette isn't. *NO ME GUSTA MUCHO.*


----------



## WWETNAVoice (Apr 30, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Taker is definitely going to RAW and Michelle McCool with him.


Well Taker is out and is only wrestling for Wrestlemania matches now as he's injury prone whilst Michelle McCool is leaving WWE after extreme rules


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

What a great draft.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Uh, this is the 2011 draft, why the hell would you bump this?


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Smash said:


> Uh, this is the 2011 draft, why the hell would you bump this?


Because I felt like it. Oh, and I got a good laugh out of your negative rep. Does anyone with even a sliver of a life care one iota about rep on a wrestling forum? Good lord.


----------

